# hlynn and me!!



## so_anxious

So, I found a buddy to hang with as we wait for ovulation and then the dreaded tww. All this waiting is making me older by the minute. I'm hoping my CBFM is going to ask me to test soon. Had a talk with the DH to let him know that we need to DTD for three nights in a row during and around ovulation. I'm going to try to "Sperm meets Egg" plan. He said he'll do what he can, he's used to the every other day plan during and around ovulation. I guess we'll see what happens...


----------



## hlynn

Thank you for this thread! Yeah i know the months just seem SO much longer while TTC. I am doing the every other day in our not fertile period and then starting 4 days before ovulation every day until the day after! lets hope this is our month for BFP!


----------



## so_anxious

I have such a headache this morning, hopefully it's just the weather or something. Anyhow, I bought a BBT on Tuesday and I'm using it now. Not sure if I'm doing it right, but as soon as I wake up I reach over and grab the BBT and take my temp. I think that's all I'm suppose to do?? I'm keeping track of it on like three online fertility sites... yeah, I'm a weirdo. I don't trust just one site so I monitor on three. Good grief. I may need some professional help soon!! :winkwink:


----------



## hlynn

How long have you been TTC? I actually have never done the temp thing, but i do know your supposed to take it before you get out of bed, same time every morning. But i know your supposed to get a good nights uninterrupted sleep and with my 2 kids i cant do that, they wake me up usually 2 maybe 3 times a night to get them milk or something else. i have always been interested in doing it, but im affraid i wouldnt do it right lol. i usually just use opks..i havent learned any of the other TTC things because i dont ovulate reguarly and thats why i am on clomid


----------



## so_anxious

Not long, this is my 3rd cycle. The first time we tried was on my honeymoon but it was more like just having fun without protection, wasn't necessarily trying. I was sick with scarlet fever just before I got married and was on a lot of antibiotics so I wasn't thinking that I would get pregnant right away, but when I did get my period, I was really upset. So, I decided that I'd use all the help I can get to pinpoint my ovulation and try to make this happen sooner rather then later.

This is day three of using the BBT and so far I think it's working ok. Yesterday and today, I got the same exact temp, so I guess we'll see how the weekend hold.

Off to celebrate my dh's birthday today with his parents... :dohh: Wasn't really wanting them to join us, but I guess I'll have to take one for the team.

How are you doing?


----------



## hlynn

Yeah last year i tried november, december and january and i did get pregnant in january but had an early miscarriage so after that we decided to take a break and we just started trying last month..im really impatient though im ready for this to happen now! lol. i started opks yesterday..ik that i wont ovulate till day 17 though, because every time i have in the past including last month it was the exact same day..so i guess we will see what happens. im just hoping that i DO ovulate this month.
How old are you and DH? my birthday is wednesday so we will be celebrating next weekend, my mom is coming to town to stay for that weekend too


----------



## so_anxious

Oh gosh, I'm sorry to hear about the miscarriage. That had do be rough on your emotionally and physically. It's probably a good thing that you took a break. If you can get pregnant once, it'll definitely happen again.

I'm 35 and my dh is 34. All of his friends are married and all have little babies, he's the last one in his group that got married and now we're trying to have a little one too. 

My CBFM asked me to test today, so now I'm all excited to wake up and pee on a stick. Gosh, that sounds kinda weird, being happy about peeing on a stick. sheesh!


----------



## hlynn

lol! it is funny how we get so excited to pee on things and look for strange things with fertility and stuff.
Yeah the miscarriage was horrible to me..but it was a weird thing because i got what i thought was a normal period and i took HPT and it was BFN..so i started the clomid..and a couple days after i stopped it i started bleeding again and i thought it was really weird..so i called the dr and they told me take a test and it was positive.
so basically i took the clomid while pregnant and it caused a miscarriage..i wouldve been a little over 5 weeks pregnant..it was hard but we took the break and got over it and now we are determined to get another BFP!
I am supposed to use opks day 12-20 from what the dr always tells me..but i dont commit to it too much the first couple days because i know that im a late ovulater so it doesnt do much good obsessing about it in the early days.
starting on like day 16 i start doing like 2 tests a day until i get a positive..although last month i went out of town to my moms on cd 17 so i didnt get to test but i had major cramping and soreness and i called the dr for a blood test and sure enough i ovulated that day..so really i dont even need opks because i usually feel it so strongly if i do and usually if i dont feel anything i didnt ovulate..so thats one good thing i guess! 
but this month i got a late start on taking clomid..i usually do on cd 3 to 7 and this time it was 4 to 8..hoping it doesnt delay ovulation! or stop it altogether i been pretty nervous about that since i started! guess ill find out lol..
so how long have you and DH been married?


----------



## so_anxious

so, I got married on August 28th of this year, so I haven't been married for too long. My DH is really excited to start having kids, he gets just as disappointed as I do when I get my period so it's cute and very supportative.

So have you gotten a + opk yet, I noticed that you should be ovulating soon. I'm still kinda early don't think I'll ovulate till Friday or Saturday. 

I have to tell you though, my left arm is super sore right now. I went to my new family doctor on Friday and she gave me a flu shot. Apparently this flu shot is a combination of the H1N1 and flu shot. It's so sore, I haven't been able to sleep very well and I'm not sure if that's going to affect my BBT. Anyhow, I know for sure this morning really affect my BBT. The DH went out with his buddies last night to watch UFC and to drink and well, he came back home all drunk and very sick. I was up at 3am with him while he was throwing up in the washroom. I told him good luck trying get drunk like that when we have a baby. That definitely ain't going to happen. :wacko:

I actually didn't mind that much, he never goes out and it was his birthday, so a little fun is ok, although I think he had more fun than he could handle!


----------



## hlynn

I also got that shot a few weeks ago..although since i dont temp im not sure about that affecting it!

Yeah i know its not so easy when you have kids to go out and drink and have fun..and if u get to u dont get to just sleep in all day! lol.

Nope not a positive opk yet..but im a weird one because i dont get a positive one until the day that i ovulate..never the day before or the day after..just that day its pretty weird. last month i took a opk on cd 16..not even close to positive..then went outta town and didnt take one cd 17 and i had o pains all night..took an opk the next morning still negative..and ik for sure i ovulated because i had a blood test..so im not expecting a positive till tuesday probably..assuming that i ovulate! i got my fingers crossed! 

I have been taking fertileCM supplements to help with cm and uterine lining..havent noticed a big difference in cm but i dont check on the inside..idk how to do that..lol. been getting cramps off and on since yesterday so hopefully thats a good sign!

we are planning to go out this weekend since my birthday is wednesday..but if i do ovulate i know i wont drink..if i do maybe one drink lol but ill just be paranoid if i do thinking i might have messed something up..im really hoping to get my BFP before christmas


----------



## so_anxious

yah, I don't think one or two drinks will hurt you. I really hope we get a bfp by xmas, that would be such a nice gift. 

I started to get some really mild cramping yesterday and didn't think anything of it until this morning when my CBFM gave me a high reading. Was totally shocked, didn't expect that till Wednesday, so I told my DH that we need to get busy for the next few days. He was like "Yippee", but I'm not sure if he was trying to be cute or what. I told him this at 6:20am so maybe it was sarcastic. Either way, he better not come home tired. 

I tried to check my cervix and I have no clue what the heck I'm doing. This other girl from another post gave me a link: www.beautifulcervix.com , you should check it out. It's quite graphic but it was actually interesting to see what a women's cervix actually does every day. It was hilarious cause I was looking at the pictures on my laptop in the living room and my DH came by and asked me what I was looking at, so I told him "I'm looking at a cervix", then he said "ugh, are you kidding me? I thought that was an apple". I never peed my pants laughing. he's a funny guy.

Anyhow, check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## hlynn

Oh really that is great! Im not too sure what a CBFM is actually..like i said pretty new to all this stuff..the only things i have used for TTC is opks lol..i guess maybe because when i do ovulate its always on the same day and im always in a lot of pain so i dont need too many things to let me know whats going on..also we try to :sex: like every other day throughout the months we are TTC just to make sure we cover all of our bases..and during my fertile period we do every day usually 3 days before ovulation til 2 days after. I actually will look at that website..because u always hear about women checking their cervix and stuff and i didnt even know u could feel it at all! lol i noticed last night i was having cramping also..and this morning a little bit too..its deff not as much as normal when i ovulate..but im gonna do an opk at around 1 and see if its positive..yesterday it was pretty dark but not quite positive..so maybe today will be the day i get a positive!


----------



## hlynn

i got an almost positive opk tonight..so hopefully tomorrow it will be my full positive one and ill ovulate! :) I have been reallly nauseated all day long and just feel crappy..so im hoping i feel better tomorrow! heres a pic of my opk i took a little bit ago
https://i51.tinypic.com/16a9x8w.jpg


----------



## so_anxious

So, did you get a + OPK? A CBFM is a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, its a little electonic machine that costs a lot like $150-$200 and you by a package of 20test strips. Then from like day 6 it asks you to start to POAS so that it can tell you when you're fertile. It usally gives you high readings and then a peak reading. So that means you should BD during your high and peak readings. It gives you more days to concieve than just using an OPK.

So, yesterday and today I got a high reading so that means that the DH and I have to BD. I suspect tomorrow I'll get a peak reading which means that I'll ovulate on Thursday. So, I'm going to BD tomorrow and thursday as well.

I also use OPK's as a backup to make sure that I do ovulate and that the machine is working. So, yesterday afternoon my OPK was negative, but I think today when I get home it will be positive. 

Are you getting any cramping or ovulation pains at all? I had them really bad yesterday and this morning, but now I'm good. I also had some brown spotting yesterday, I think that was ovulation spotting. It's totally bizarre cause I had the same thing last month, but I never even noticed it before I started TTC. Ah well. 

You and me need to make this happen, girl!!


----------



## hlynn

oh wow thats expensive though! I actually just :sex: throughout the whole month..every other day usually until im supposed to be fertile and then i start every day..until about 2 dpo.

i am feeling pretty sick again today too..and had cramping on and off all day yesterday and started getting really bloated..im guessing the ovulation pain will probably start happening tonight..last month it started around 8 pm..i get it pretty bad to where it hurts to walk and all that fun stuff! Ugh!

Yes we do need to make this happen! tomorrow is my birthday hopefully it will bring me good luck lol :)

here is a pic of the opk i took earlier this morning..i cant tell whether its fully positive or not, what do u think?

https://i54.tinypic.com/ml5f6x.jpg


----------



## so_anxious

Wow, that looks pretty positive to me. You should be ovulating any time now.

I wish my DH wasn't so tired all the time. We barely do it once a week, so that's why I had to invest in a fertility monitor and all that other stuff so that I can pinpoint my fertile period and make sure I tell the DH that we "have" to do it now. He really wants kids and but I swear he's completely out of shape. He's 5'7 and he weighs 135 pounds, and is only 34 years old and he gets winded walking from the bed to the kitchen. Yeah, so trying to BD every other day, unfortunately that doesn't even come into my equation. I would love it too, but just not in the cards for us.:nope:

He's actually really lucky that we both have really good jobs and can afford to pay for all this stuff, cause if we didn't, then I'd make him do it every other day. :wacko:

So, that'll be funny if we both ovulate on the same day and then we'll both have the same TWW. that's exciting!


----------



## hlynn

hello! i havent heard from u for awhile..we actually went on a little vacation and we just got back today! im 9dpo ovulation today..i got a call from the nurse yesterday and she said the progesterone test showed i ovulated for sure..so i might cave and test tomorrow at 10dpo..a little nervous though..havent had much symptoms just 2 days ago my face broke out and since ovulation i have had a lot of cramping..hmm..idk im not really feeling pregnant..kinda discouraged i guess..but last month i actually felt pregnant and wasnt..so who knows! im scared to test tomorrow because i dont wanna see a BFN..i hate them! but i have those really sensitive First Response tests that supposably can tell u 6 days before u miss a period?


----------



## so_anxious

Well, I hope you had a nice vacation. I believe the DH and I are going away somewhere nice in April. 

So, did you test yet? I say do it if you really want to. I mean you may be pleasantly surprised, right?

I'm at 5/6 dpo and I have no symptoms whatsoever. So, I'm just going to wait it out. I should get AF on the 11th/12th. Didn't get enough BDing this cycle, so I highly doubt I'll get a BFP, so basically I'm just waiting for AF to come and leave so I can get to business again. 

How many more days do you have till AF? I say go for it!!


----------



## hlynn

hey..AF got me today :( ..how have u been? have u tested yet? im not sure whats wrong with me..guess maybe im not meant for anymore kids..it makes me really sad :(


----------



## so_anxious

I'm so sorry that AF got you. I think I'm going to get AF tomorrow so I think I'll be on the same boat, but I didn't get much BDing in this cycle, so it's not really a surprise for me.

How long have you been TTCing? You have 2 kids right, so you must be fertile, right? I can't remember if you've been to your family doctor yet for tests. I heard that you can get a test at CD3 for quality of eggs and then a test at CD21 to see if you ovulated. It may be worth a try if you're looking to get preggers sooner rather than later. 

I know it's easier said than done, but keep trying and also keep talking to people on this site. It's such an excellent resource for support and people in the same situations. Don't fret, you will get pregnant it may just take a little time, but it will be so worth it when you finally see your bfp. okie dokie. :hugs:

I'll let you know if AF shows her face tomorrow.


----------



## hlynn

im actually on clomid..my first one was a surprise but my second one was a clomid baby too..i dont ovulate on my own..at least not very much anyway..i did get pregnant in january but it was a chemical..im still waiting for actual AF to come..so far i have just had a lot of what looks like CM but its brown..no real red blood yet..its frusterating! we did BD a lot so im just stumped as to why im not getting a bfp!

well my fingers are crossed for you! hopefully the :witch: stays away!


----------



## hlynn

any news?! BFP? :) FX'ed for u! keep me updated girl


----------



## so_anxious

Nah, no bfp, but I expected that. I didn't BD very much this cycle, so I had extremely low expectations. Anyhow, I'm on CD 2 now and have a good plan this time, so I'll be ready to do some work come CD 8. :) How's it going on your side?


----------



## hlynn

oh not too bad..im on cd 5 and still having spotting which is what my period has been this whole time! idk whats going on with me this cycle..havent had any red blood only brown CM or brown spotting..and usually my periods last about 3 and a half days..4 days at the most..and im already almost to cd 6..its already 9pm here so im not sure wats going on..if its still going on by cd 8 im callin the dr and see what she thinks because im just confused..but i started the clomid today so i been getting hot flashes and bloating already..ugh! hopefully we will get our bfps this cycle!


----------



## so_anxious

How are you doing? Still spotting. AF has officially left the building for me. So, I'm just waiting to ovulate now. It would be nice for us to get our bfps before xmas. let's pray it happens soon!


----------



## hlynn

im not spotting really anymore..i have here and there but whenever i start the clomid it almost always makes my period stop..i think its a common side effect of it..stopping AF. so im happy its gone finally! im just waiting to ovulate too..i take my last pill tomorrow morning and then im done..hopefully for the last time because ill get my BFP! :) DH started these supplements called fertileaid for men..supposed to help :spermy: and all that stuff so hopefully it will help us..this is our 3rd cycle so im hoping 3rd times a charm lol..how are u feeling


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Girl,

So you're ovulating today, that's good. i'm going to ovulate some time this weekend. I had some ovulation spotting yesterday as always. My cycles are somewhat predicatable now that I've been tracking them. How are you doing?


----------



## hlynn

yep im ovulating today..im really bloated, sore and crampy like always..im feeling ok..trying to have a PMA and tell myself it will happen this time! i started BDing every other day since cd 12..so im hoping we covered all our bases and now its just the waiting game..ugh this part sucks! im gonna try and keep myself busy during the 2WW and not think about it..hopefully it will go fast and i can find out soon lol..how are u feeling? good about this month? its hard but im really trying to stay positive!


----------



## so_anxious

Yeah, I'm pretty positive this month, not sure why, but I guess it's better than being negative. I think I've ovulated today, I haven't had the same ovulation pains as last few cycles, so I'm not sure about that, but I started with the SMEP last night. We'll see how that plan works out. This is my last cycle before xmas, then if I don't get a bfp this time, I'll have to BD right around xmas day. It'll be a little difficult to get away from the family to have sex with my DH. :) Ah well, the things we do to have a kid! :)


----------



## hlynn

well it looks like we are about the same this time! awesome we can test together and hopfully get the bfp..and i know what u mean if i dont get the bfp this time i will have to BD around christmas too! Ugh! lol. i am staying positive this time too..we BD every other day so not every day because that can be too much..DH taking vitamins..hopefully this is it for us! :) :)


----------



## so_anxious

Yeah, BD every other day is a good method, and I think that's covers just about everything. I'm on my day of rest now after my SMEP. This is really the first time trying this plan, so we see what happens. Not sure when I want to tell or if I'll just wait till AF is late. I hate getting so excited only to be let down, you know what I mean. I'm going to try really hard not to think about it during TWW. I'm reading a lot of books now, so hopefully that will keep my mind off of things. Plus Christmas is coming and I love Christmas, so that should keep me busy too! :)


----------



## hlynn

what is SMEP? yeah i think that i have a better chance this month than i did the last 2 months..the first time i actually missed the 2 days leading up to ovulation because i was working a lot and we were painting and doing other stuff to the house so i only got to BD on ovulation day..and the 2nd month i did it like every day after AF because DH has the highest sex drive ever so this time around i told him NO we have to stick to every other day..its killing him but i think its important to not do it like we did last month..so probably out of all the months this time we have the best chance..we only did it 3 days in a row which i read is ok as long as the week leading up to ovulation u do it every other..so the day before we did it, the day of and the day after..so im hoping it worked this time!


----------



## so_anxious

SMEP = Sperm Meets Egg Plan

You BD every other day from like CD8 or CD 10, can't remember, then when you get a +OPK you do it for 3 days straight, miss a day, then BD again. Apparently it has a high rate of pregnancies for people who know their fertile and don't have any fertility problems.

I said I'd give it a try this cycle and see what happens. It sounds like you're on that plan too...


----------



## hlynn

dang i totally have never heard of that plan but i totally did it without even knowing! i did do it every other day then 3 in a row! lol awesome hopefully it worked for me because the last two cycles i didnt do that


----------



## so_anxious

That's hilarious, you crack me up!! I'm hoping it works for me too, cause I didn't do that either.


----------



## hlynn

lol i have never even heard of it before but hey maybe its gonna work for us! i havent been having any really symptoms yet or anything, not that i would expect to this early anyway..i try not to symptom spot because then it just gets my hopes up if im not..so this time im just being more relaxed..not testing early, not obsessing..just waiting and hoping! im a little more optimistic this cycle because i feel like i have more of a chance than the last ones..so we will see i guess! i hope this last week goes FAST! lol


----------



## hlynn

hey how r u? just cheking to see how ur getting along..AF got me on saturday (the 11th) so im on the next month..if no bfp this month my dr is gonna do tests to check my tubes and also a sperm count chek on DH..so hopefully i get a bfp this month and i wont need to go through all the tests


----------



## so_anxious

hey, how's it going? yeah, I got AF on the 11th as well. I was getting some sharp pains in my right ovary at around 4-5dpo and thought I was getting implantation pains... I also was vomitted a few times, but then AF arrived and I got concerned. Even after AF arrived I was still sick and vomitted. Anyhow, I saw my dr yesterday and she said that it's either my ovary or I have appendicitis. Anyhow, I have to go for an internal vaginal ultrasound mid January and we'll see what happens from there. My dr said that it would be a good time to do some other tests if I'm not preggers by then. 

So, I think it's a good thing to check the tubes and do the sperm analysis as well. I'm going to suggest the same thing next month to the DH, he's pretty good with that kind of stuff. 

I don't know about you but I have to BD right around xmas. How about you? I think I may ovulate on Sunday or Monday, which is better than Saturday, cause I don't know when I'd get away to DTD with the DH.


----------



## hlynn

yeah looks like we are due to ovulate about a day apart..i usually ovulate around cd 17..have one time on cd 16..so we will see! i am in the window where im supposed to DTD around christmas also..hoping that works out lol. so looks like if we both either get AF or a BFP we will be on the same cycle with the same tests or on to be bump buddies! or hopefully at lease one of us gets a bfp! :) im going all out this month! im taking baby asprin, gonna use preseed the 3 days leading up to ovulation, taking the fertileCM supplement every day faithfully, going to do opks every day starting tomorrow..thinking about trying soft cups..might go pick some up tomorrow..im gonna do the SMEP again this time as well..so im going all out and determined to get a bfp lol :)


----------



## so_anxious

wow, i think you're plan may actually work this time. It will definitely cover all bases. I'm just going to take it easy this cycle. My DH got a yeast infection a couple of weeks ago and the dr said its from all the BDing, then I got one on the weekend, so we've both been taking meds for it. I think we're all cleared up now cause that would have messed up our BD schedule which starts tomorrow. I never even heard of men getting yeast infections, but i guess it can be passed between partners.

Anyhow, I guess we'll see how this month works for both of us. I've got my fx'd for you!! :)


----------



## hlynn

wow ive never heard of that either! thats crazy but i would take it easy too if i were u..yeah im hoping that my plan works this time! im determined for sure..last month it easy..just tried to bd every other day and just not think about it..but that didnt work so im determined this month lol :) i realllly hope that it works so i dont have to start all the tests and stuff..i hope that we both get our bfps this month though!! :)


----------



## so_anxious

Well, I say go for it. I know women who do everything and use everything and they end up pregnant and then there are those that don't use anything and end up pregnant, so I say do what you have to do, right? 

I had some ovulation spotting today and cramps, so we'll see if I ovulate around the same time this cycle. :)


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Girl,

Sorry, I thought you left the site cause your pic turned into a question mark. I should have sent you a message, that's my fault. Anyhow, I'm doing pretty good. I was having some weird sharp pains near my right ovary for the last 2 cycles and thought it was a cyst or fibroids. Anyhow got an ultrasound and it ended up being really good. Apparently, I have a really good uterine linine and my ovaries look good. No cysts or fibroids. My doctor said it might be a muscle I pulled or something, but she says that my uterus and ovaries looked great. So, I was totally happy about that. 

She did give me a requisition for a day 3 test, so that's FSH, LH, Prolactin and Estrodiol. Then she said that if I don't get preggers this cycle, to do the blood test and then go back to see her and she'll send me to a fertility specialist. 

I did find out that my hubby had a hernia as a child and got really concerned about his fertility. Not sure if hernias can affect that but like I said, if I'm not preggers by this cycle, he's going to get a semen analysis too. 

I was late by 2 days last cycle, which is very odd for me and now this cycle, I think I ovulate today, which is 3-4 days early for me. I've always been ovulating on cd16 or cd17. I'm now on cd13, so I'm hoping that it's a good cycle. 

Anyhow, how are you doing? I guess you didn't get your BFP last cycle. Are you going for tests now?


----------



## hlynn

hey there! yeah i just took my picture off, didnt leave.
and nope, no bfp for me yet either :nope:
i really hope that u can get yours soon! 
sounds like the drs are not taking their time with you! which is great :)
i am glad that ur ultrasound looked good..sounds promising maybe its just taking some time but i would for sure do the SA if no bfp this cycle
what day are u on?
but anyway this past monday i did have an hsg done to check if both of my tubes are clear and they were
but i still never found out about my lining, which is what has had me concerned this whole time. 
so, i took a break from the clomid that i was taking for ovulation, because it can cause thin uterine lining and my dr doesnt check for that, but when u go to an RE they do. 
My dr doesnt know im taking a break, but i am. 
i am on cd 12 and started opks today but of course it was negative lol..
im not sure what to expect this cycle since im not taking the clomid anymore..just hoping i ovulate!
my dr says if im not pregnant this cycle they are gonna do a semen analysis and then do one more month and if not pg, send me to an RE
so thats whats going on with me
i really hope that i do ovulate this month without the meds!
but i feel like, if the medicine is thinning my lining and i still take it, no matter how much i ovulate i wont get pregnant..
and if i dont take it and just hope i ovulate, if i do i have a better shot of getting pregnant than i would have ovulating on the medicine
the reason i think the medicine did that is because i have had the shortest, lightest periods ive ever had since starting it..they are like 3 days at the most and nothing but spotting..like one pad a day and that one doesnt even need changed
but the dr wasnt concerned about that like i was so i just decided to take a secret break lol :)


----------



## so_anxious

So, Im on CD 15 today and Im apparently 2dpo. Its been a rather bizarre cycle since I ovulated super early and my temp is a little bizarre. Had a temp spike on CD 12, so FF thinks I ovulated on CD 11 which Im pretty sure I didnt cause I was still getting a positive OPK on CD 12. Anyhow, I had to readjust FF to base ovulation on my CBFM instead. Lets hope this cycle works for us. :hugs:

So, youre not taking clomid anymore. I have another girl that I talk to as well and she said that her lining wasnt very good on clomid so the doctors put her on injectables and that seems to be work. Shes got way more lining this time and the injectables are making her ovulate as well. Have you ever heard of or considered injectables? Also, what about your CM? This same girl, went for a test called post-coital which tests your CM 2 hours after you BD. When she was on Clomid, they did the test and found out that all the sperm were killed off cause her CM was hostile from the clomid. Might be something to investigate as well. :shrug:

Gosh, I hope this cycle your lining thickens, which I think it will since youre not on Clomid anymore. I agree with you not telling your doctor. Sometimes, you have to do what you feel is right.


----------



## hlynn

yeah i know about all that stuff, but unfortunately i cant get injectibles until i am referred to an RE, right now i am just through a obgyn and they dont do much tests at all besides progesterone test 7 days after positive opk
my dr did say though, she will prescribe clomid one more month and then i will be referred and she did say injectibles were the first way to go since my tubes are clear..
i dont really think my cm is too bad, i dont get really dry or nething, and i do use preseed just in case
but its mostly just the lining thing i am worried about, because my periods have been almost non exsistent the 4 months i took it
so it had me worried, so i just took a secret break, it couldnt hurt, the only thing i could do is not ovulate but if my lining builds back up it will be worth it, to me
so, i went to take an opk a little bit ago and my cup spilled all in the sink so i gotta wait 3 more hours now and try another one..ugh i was SO mad! 
ive been getting quite a bit of cramps lately so i am hoping that means something! yesterday my opk was pretty dark..not quite positive but it looked promising
so FX'ed the one i take in a few hours is dark n positive :) 
i really hope this is ur month! yay for being 2dpo!
i bet u are excited..i will be as soon as i get my positive opk lol


----------



## hlynn

i took an opk yesterday and here it is..its not completely positive but i think it should be later today when i take another one..i am so excited to think i will ovulate on my own! ive been getting lots of cramps, bloating and just soreness..along with some back pain..im feeling pretty confident!

https://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5200/sam1814p.jpg


----------



## so_anxious

yippee... that's such terrific news. So, that would mean you better get to BDing. Wow, you're chances for a BFP this cycle has totally doubled now. This is so exciting. You have to let know if you get a complete positive and how you're feeling. Okie dokie. :)


----------



## hlynn

we already started BDing i am getting excited..i got another pretty dark opk today..if i dont get a bfp this month i am gonna start using a different brand instead of the internet cheapies because i can only get close to positive opks and then they go back to really negative..and i know in the past months i have ovulated because i have even had tests done to check and ive never had a fully positive one..but another lady on here told me the same thing happened to her with internet cheapies..she had to start getting expensive ones because she could never get fully positive ones with these..and i think im the same way and it stinks! lol but heres my one from today..they should probably go back to super negative tomorrow..my cramps have lightened up yesterday was the worst..so idk exactly when to say i ovulated or if i even have yet lol :wacko: so confusing!
how are u feeling?!

https://img585.imageshack.us/img585/9566/sam1829.jpg


----------



## so_anxious

yep, that OPK looks more positive than yesterday. I haven't used any internet cheapies yet. I did buy a pack of 20 hpt internet cheapies recently, so I plan on using those this cycle. :winkwink:

I use to use the First Response OPKs, but it was hard to tell which days were really positive. I didn't like the guess work cause the lines were always very dark and would last for days. Anyhow, another girl told me that I should use the smiley faces, cause either you get a smiley face or you don't. So, they are really good and I bought a 2 pack of 7 tests from Costco for about $70. Yep, it's expensive but they are very definite.

So, I'm doing ok. Started getting some cramps today, but that's all normal. 

I'm quite lonely though, my husband got called to jury duty last week and now the jury has to deliberate and yesterday afternoon, I found out that my DH got sequestered. I don't think he'll be home till Friday and he can't contact me or communicate with anyone. Usually if he goes away for a day or two, he still calls or texts or emails me, but I won't hear from him till the trial is over. It sucks big time...:cry:

Ah well... what can you do!


----------



## hlynn

i am gonna get the more expensive ones next time, assuming i dont get my bfp this time..i think they will be a lot better because the internet ones just arent doing what i would like them too if u know what i mean! i am gonna try and take another one later tonight and see what it looks like, i am gonna try and use up all of them so i can buy the more expensive ones next time lol :)
that is so weird that u said that because literally 10 minutes ago i went and checked the mail and my DH got a jury duty summons also..he doesnt go until the end of february but its still so weird that u said lol!
i dont feel as much soreness or cramps today but the soreness is still there like i cant press on my stomach at all because it hurts..my backache went away but im still getting the clear stretchy cm
yesterday was the worst..so thats why idk what day to call ovulation day..but with all the symptoms i got yesterday i feel fairly confident that i did ovulate..wouldnt u think? :wacko: all of this stuff is just so confusing to me!


----------



## hlynn

i just took an opk about an hour ago...and i think we got a positive! tell me what u think :)

https://img209.imageshack.us/img209/6795/sam1854.jpg


----------



## so_anxious

Aha that looks positive to me. Did you try to test again today? 

So, that's funny about your hubby getting a summons. My DH is still sequestered and I'm not sure when he's coming home. It's very sad not to be able to talk to him. He does get the court officer to call me to tell me that's he's ok and that he misses and loves me. It's all very cute, but I wish he was home. Especially since I'm all emotionally now. blah.

Anyhow, how's the bd going? I have to tell you that I've been eating up everything that I see even if I'm not hungry, but I think it's due to loneliness and depression. When I'm sad, I tend to eat a lot. I swear all this ttcing is making me gain weight. I'm going to Miami in April, I should lose the extra weight before I go!! :thumbup:


----------



## hlynn

i did test this morning, and it was still very dark and close to the color of the control line, but a bit lighter, so i am gonna try another one tonight, and assuming its negative i am gonna count today as ovulation day..im having light cramps but pretty much all other ovulation signs have gone away..i have noticed that with ovulation this time i have been nauseous a lot..like waking up in the night feeling sick and feeling sick whenever i eat..i think it might have been like that before too but this is the first month i have made the connection between that and ovulation..DH said something about me being like this every month during ovulation..also today my bbs started hurting off and on..so i think that means i am or already did ovulate.. :thumbup:
i know what u mean about eating when ur lonely and bored..DH has been on 2nd shift this whole week and i have just felt like doing nothing..i wake up and a few hours later he has to work..then when he gets home its almost time for bed..but we have been getting lots of BDing in..when he gets home from work :winkwink: 
ive been laying down with hips up for about half hour or longer..and im still taking the baby aspirin to help with lining..so i got everything crossed that we catch the egg this month!


----------



## hlynn

ok so...i took one yesterday that was close to positive but still negative..and then today i got my for sure positive opk..so now i am very confident that im gonna ovulate on my own..its so weird that i had all of the ovulation signs for the past 3 days though and i just now get my positive! :wacko: oh well i am too excited and happy that i got a for sure positive! :D :happydance:
https://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1386/sam1867.jpg


----------



## so_anxious

oh yeah, that's way more positive than yesterday's. You know having ovulation pain and spotting is so bizarre for me too. I usually get pain and spotting days before my temp actually spikes up or sometimes before I get a positive OPK. The great thing is that I do get the spotting every month. I never noticed it before I was TTC. I guess you pay more attention when you're trying to get knocked up. 

So, then tomorrow would be 1dpo I guess, but that depends on if it's negative, right. Well, I'm at 5/6dpo and I have cramps. Could be PMS cramps though, so I'm not getting too excited. Still have a while before I try to even test, but I think I'll do the first one at 10dpo. :)

My hubby still isn't home. I had to drop off more clothes for him today and I think that if they don't make a decision by tonight, he'll be there for sure during the weekend, cause I don't think the court is open during the weekend. I feel so badly for him. I hope he's got people to talk to beside discussing the case.


----------



## hlynn

yeah i will prolly do another one tonight and see what it looks like, than another in the morning and if its negative i will count tomorrow as 1dpo
i wish i temped lol i would feel so much better knowing when i ovulate for sure..but oh well it just wouldnt work out for me 
it feels good to hear someone else say that they get ovulation pain and all that before their pos opk because i think its so weird! i had so much pain the past 3 days and then today its basically all gone..and then i get my + opk..so weird! but if it happens to u too i feel better :)
u are so lucky u are already 6dpo! i would be getting excited! r u having any symptoms yet or no symptom spotting for u this time? :winkwink:
i always say im not gonna but i always do! lol
i am sorry about ur DH..mine has been on 2nd this whole week and i feel like ive barely seen him at all i couldnt imagine him being gone for that long without even being able to come home for awhile :hugs: hope hes home soon!


----------



## hlynn

my opks are still positive today..so thats 2 days in a row is that normal? i am hoping they arent fake + ones where they show a surge and u dont ovulate..ugh im getting all worried now..i really hope that tomorrow is negative so i can at least think that i ovulated for sure! :( im getting discouraged! how many days of + ones do u usually get?


----------



## so_anxious

Hey girl,

No worries, I had 2 +OPKs in a row this cycle and that's kind of standard for me. There was only 1 time where it was only positive for 1 day. One cycle I had it positive for 4 days, which worried me, but I did get a huge temp rise on the 5th day, so I did ovulate. I think at that time I may have released 2 eggs. It's also possible that if you have a +OPK for more than 1 day, you may release 2 eggs. It can also mean that you're just trying to ovulate and it's taking a while.

I wouldn't be too worried about it, if it goes on for more than 2 days, then you may want to get that checked. Does your doctor do a blood test to find out if you ovulate? It's too bad you can't temp, but I totally understand your circumstances, having 2 kids wake you up several times in the night, will really mess up your temps.

So, basically what I'm saying is that if you don't get a positive tomorrow then you will ovulate tomorrow. Don't stop BDing until you get a negative. okie dokie.

Well, my news is that I had some bad cramping today, and my temps are so bizarre this cycle. They've been pretty flat and high since 1dpo. I'm hoping that I get some kind of change in temp tomorrow either up or down, anything. 

Desparately trying not to symptom spot, but it's really hard not too. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## hlynn

alright, i am gonna take one in a few hours and ill let u know if its + or - i am hoping its - soo much because i was getting worried and im ready for it to be negative so i can relax n just get through the 2WW..and i could actually get a bloodtest done to see if i ovulate because my dr thinks im still on the meds..but i wasnt gonna do it because its so expensive, $160 every time i get it drawn :wacko: so i was gonna skip this month n just tell them i didnt get a + opk so they wouldnt do the test but now im thinking maybe i should get it done, but i also think the numbers are different from a medicated and non medicated cycle, like they count it different, if ur medicated cycle i think they like to see progesterone over 30 and unmedicated i think they will count ovulating as anything over like 18..so if im under 30 they might tell me i didnt ovulate when i did, because they never tell me the numbers they just call and say either i did or didnt ovulate..so i have no idea what my numbers have been in the past
i actually didnt symptom spot at all the last 2 months i was on the clomid, didnt take any pregnancy tests or nething, i just kinda had a feeling that i wasnt gonna get the bfp so i didnt waste my time..but this month is gonna be SO hard not to symptom spot because i ovulated on my own and i just had that hsg done which my dr even told me a lot of ladies get it and get pregnant like right away because it kinda cleans out ur tubes even if they arent blocked..so now im gonna be going crazy waiting and wanting to test! :haha: i really hope this is it for u! has DH got to come home yet? 
i bet u are SO ready for him to be home! i would be going crazy lol


----------



## so_anxious

Hey,

How's it going? What dpo are you at now? I'm at 10dpo, going to test on Friday but I think AF is going to show up on Friday or Saturday. I just don't feel preggers. Ah well, I'll keep positive and hope for the best.

How are you doing?


----------



## hlynn

i am good! 
not sure where i am in my cycle..i had the 3 days of + opks then a negative the next day (monday) 
so im either like 2 or 3dpo i guess..
not really worrying about it too much
im just gonna wait about 2 weeks n test if i havent gotten AF..not sure how i feel about this month
not too hopeful but also not too doubtful
i have a looong wait ahead of me lol
wow ur getting so much closer to being able to know!
i have heard soo many ladies on here not feel pregnant and are!
i got everything crossed for u! :D


----------



## so_anxious

I'm feeling like crap today. I had the worse headache and just feel blah. I'm sure AF is going to arrive tomorrow or by the end of the weekend. Just have that feeling. Ah well. I'm hoping if AF does show up, she comes on Saturday cause I have to get my day 3 tests and that works out to be Monday. If AF shows up tomorrow, none of the blood labs are open on Sunday, so it'll have to wait till Monday as well. Not sure if I can take my day 3 tests on day 4. who knows!!!

How are you doing? I hope this cycle works out for you too. :winkwink:


----------



## hlynn

well maybe feeling like crap is a good thing! i got everything crossed for u :D
im not sure how i feel..not too hopeful i guess..just dont wanna be let down
ill let u know though i havent felt good all day today ive been nauseated :(
i hope im not getting sick!


----------



## so_anxious

So AF got me today and I kinda knew it, but I'm not too sad or upset. The good thing about temping is knowing when and if you ovulated and knowing if AF is going to show up cause your temp drops a bit, which it did this morning.

Anyhow, I'm glad it came today cause then I can go get my day 3 blood tests on Monday morning. :) Plus now I get to see a fertility specialist. I have an appointment with my dr on Feb 14th to discuss my test results and to get referred to a fertility specialist. Yippee... I'm happy with that.

How about you? Are you still feeling sick?


----------



## hlynn

oh no! so sorry she got u :hugs:
but at least now u can get all the tests done and everything thats always exciting
u seem very positive about all of this which makes me happy for u!
im glad ur finally getting to see an RE
i am still not feeling good..me and DH tried going out for a couple drinks earlier this evening and after one i had to leave and almost made him pull over to the side of the road so i could get sick :(
im not sure whats wrong with me..ive had a huge increase in cm and little cramps here and there
so i feel like AF is gonna get me also..i hope im wrong but i have a feeling that im right so im pretty bummed
im only like 6dpo today and i already feel like shes on her way in
im not even sure if i did ovulate for sure..i had three days of positive opks
last Friday, Saturday n Sunday
then went negative on monday
so im thinking that im either 5 or 6 dpo
but i just feel like thats way too early for any symptoms..pregnancy or AF 
i just think its weird about having so much cm at this point..i usually start getting tons at like 10 or 11 dpo and it keeps up until AF shows..buut this month is all different..maybe its just different because its a natural cycle not a clomid one :shrug: 
hard telling what its gonna bring i guess!


----------



## so_anxious

So, I got my day 3 blood test yesterday. I guess my dr will call me by Friday if theres bad news, but if not, I have an appointment with her on Monday, so thats when well move to the next step and shell refer me to a specialist. 

Theres a specialist down the street from my work that Im looking into. It would be much easier to go there so I don t have to miss too much work and plus my hubbys work is close to the place as well. Ill have to do some research on it first.

So, are you still feeling sick? Hmm maybe your preggers??? It must be 8dpo now, right? I think its suppose to be a good thing if you get cramps early. I dont really know but Ive got my fingers xd for you. :hugs: 3 days of positive OPKs sounds really good. Im sure you ovulated on your own. 

Well, its going to be very exciting for you this month. I mean, if youre lining is thick this time, it could really happen. Yeah!! I guess youll just wait and see if AF is late or will you test early?


----------



## hlynn

i did still get a progesterone test done this month because as u know my dr doesnt know i took a break :haha:
so i called her and told her and she asked me what day was the darkest opk and i told her saturday
so this past saturday i got the bloodwork done and today they called and said yupp i ovulated :thumbup:
so that means i did for sure ovulate on my own :happydance:
and yes im either 8 or 9 dpo today..
depending on when i ovulated..i got my last positive opk last sunday so i was never sure whether to count that as o day or the next day
but yes i am still feeling sick and getting AF like cramps which has me feeling out :(
starting at around 5dpo i started having loads of cm..mostly just watery with some white chunks (sorry tmi) and a couple days ago i did have a big gush of yellow mucousy looking stuff
but its seemed to slow down today..which im gonna be happy if it does because usually i get TONS around 10dpo and that when i know im out for that month :nope:
ive heard its more common to be dry around the time af is due but not me i just get tons of cm
so having it so much starting at 5dpo and its still going on i dont have much hope for me this month :(


----------



## hlynn

well last night i had a gush of cm with a little bit of brown in it, and again this morning same thing..and then this afternoon i had some dark red spotting, all has stopped now but im thinking that i should count this as af, not sure i am just waiting to see if anymore shows up, i am only about 9dpo and its only when i wipe, but if it is af i would think that this is way too early, especially considering i know that i ovulated because of my blood test! :wacko: i am very much hoping i dont have a luteal phase defect or anything..what do u think? i called my dr but they are closed now so im sure they will return my call tomorrow


----------



## so_anxious

Wow, that sounds like implantation bleeding to me. I mean to get AF at 9dpo is totally bizarre, especially since yours tends to arrive around 14dpo right? Hmm... I would say this look really good for you. If you do an hpt you'll have to wait till 12 dpo if this is implantation bleeding.

This is so exciting, imagine you get your BFP and without any help at all....no drugs, no nothing. :happydance:

Give your dr a call agian tomorrow and see what they say. Watch for the blood as well, cause if it does get heavier and more red, then there may be a problem, but I don't think it is. :) Let me know what you dr says. :)


----------



## hlynn

actually my lp tends to be like..15 or 16 days so yeah at 9 its totally weird..i am gonna keep my eye out for more bleeding..fingers crossed theres no more but im not getting my hopes up for sure..ill let u know though! ive never had implantation bleeding before so im not sure what it looks like or how long it lasts, i am just like shocked that ive even had spotting at 9dpo..if i have no more bleeding i will probably test at 13 dpo maybe 14 i wanna be sure that i have no more bleeding first :winkwink:


----------



## hlynn

nope its real af :( im bleeding full on today..oh well i guess one more month and then i can see an RE..i talked to my dr and she wants to up my dose to 100mg..a 9 day lp deff isnt normal :(


----------



## so_anxious

Ah crap....

Yeah, 9 lp is definitely not good. You know what is interesting, is that this is like the first time you're actually having a normal one, right. Haven't you been only having brownish type AF???

Sorry that AF got you though... that sucks!! :growlmad:


----------



## hlynn

yupp its not brown and its red and just looks like a normal af, which is good...but not at the same time..it would be good if i was more like..12dpo if u know what i mean? so i have talked to some other ladies on here that says clomid is supposed to actually help with short lp..so maybe thats why they were longer before, and my dr wants me to take it this month but up my dose to 100mg..so maybe i should just take it, i have heard many places that clomid can cause light af and it doesnt mean a thin lining, what would u do? i hate this stuff its so confusing!


----------



## so_anxious

So, this sounds like a pickle!!! 

I have to be honest with you, I'm going to probably see a specialist sometime in the near future and if the dr puts me on Clomid, I'm going to tell them that I'd rather do injectables or something else. I have another pal here on this site that was using Clomid and they did one of those tests on her that checks how the sperm is reacting with her CM and most the sperm died. Her CM was really hostile because of the Clomid. She's now on injectables, but I think you mentioned that you would have to see a specialist too, right?

Have you ever tried Preseed or Concieve Plus? I wonder if that may help get the sperm where it needs to go. 

I guess we've always assumed it was your lining that wasn't helping with implantation right? What if its not that and it's your CM? 

My advice would be, go on the Clomid as your dr has prescribed and then get some fertility lube and see if that works. I mean it's still cheaper than going on injectables, right? 

I agree with you, this stuff is confusing as hell. I wish a stork would just come and drop off a baby for me. :)


----------



## hlynn

ive been on preseed every single month ive taken the clomid..and ive even taken this medicine called fertilecm its supposed to help with both lining and cm.. :(
i swear i have tried just about every darn thing!
but i am going to pick up the clomid, i was thinking about taking it a little earlier than the dr says..shhh :winkwink:
i have heard lots of women say that the obgyns prescribe it days 5-9 like mine and then REs tend to do it earlier..like days 3-7 and i have even seen ladies on here that goes to RE and they prescribe it days 1-5! so i think i am gonna try earlier days..it couldnt hurt i know that
i have even asked my dr about the difference of the days and they said its purely the drs preference..some like to do it earlier and some later
they said it doesnt make much of a difference..its just what they learned to do in school
so im gonna be naughty and try it earlier :D
im sure i dont even need to take a pg test..bleeding is getting heavier for sure
i can tell its not implantation bleeding for sure so i might start tomorrow which would be days 3-7
this af is sooo much different than the other ones i have had though, but then again ive heard that clomid can just make u have a lighter shorter af and its normal
i guess i was more worried about it being all brown and no red than anything else


----------



## so_anxious

ah crap, I didnt realize you were using preseed ok, so thats not the problem. And youre also taking fertilecm so that should help with both your lining and cm. Hmm 

I totally understand what you mean about trying every darn thing. Im using Evening Primrose Oil this cycle and I can tell you its doing something to me cause I already have tons of cm and I got a high on my CBFM on CD 7. Thats never happened to me before. I think the earliest I got high on my CBFM was CD 10. So, lets see if that does anything for me. Im apparently suppose to stop taking the EPO as soon as I ovulate. I hope I dont mess up my body and get a short LP, cause that would suck big time. 

I agree with you, take the clomid earlier, I mean it cant hurt right. Plus if others are taking it earlier, then I dont see why you cant.

Oh another thing Im doing is drinking water like a fish. Im drinking so much water that Im going to the washroom like every hour. Its insane. Ah well, I dont get much cm, so Im hoping it helps. 

Got any plans for Valentines day or this weekend. My dh and I are going out to dinner and a movie tomorrow night. I told him that I wanted to see that movie Gnomeo and Juliet..tee hee.. Im such a big kid. Im sure your kids would love to see that movie, right??


----------



## hlynn

yeah i am gonna start today on cd 3 i had even asked my nurse about why others take it earlier and she said its just drs preference so im sure it couldnt hurt! :) but its deff af and im ok with it..trying to have my pma and think that this WILL be my month :D i am drinking tons of water too..and yes i have tried so much stuff its crazy! for my lining i take baby asprin and take fertilecm and for cm i use preseed and fertilecm so i think i got all that covered and my tubes are clear, dh is having his sperm test done on monday but we are all pretty sure thats not the problem as we had an early m/c just last february plus having 2 girls already the dr even said shes not too concerned about that but she needs it to refer me to an RE i am going to try drinking tons of water too its supposed to help with cm, right? im going to try to drink at least 4 bottles a day :) i really hope this is our cycle! i am so glad ive had u here with me this whole time, and i would LOVE to be bump buddies with u! are u doing SMEP this cycle again? i am :) oh i want to go see that movie too, we might all go on v day, spend v day with our girls too that would be a nice change for us we usually go out alone


----------



## so_anxious

OMG, for sure we can be bump buddies. To be honest with you I thought we already are....:dohh:

So, about drinking water, that's what I heard. I heard that drinking at least 8 glasses a day will help with your cm. 

My bd plan this time is to bd 2 day in a row then a day off, then back to 2 days in a row. When I get a +OPK then I'll do it for 3 days straight. We'll see if that works. My hubby has also told me that he'd rather BD in the morning now to change it up a bit. We've been DTD in the evenings when we get home from work, so we'll also see how that works. 

As for the SA, it sounds like your hubby has good spermies, especially if you've had 2 kids and were pregnant last year. My hubby is going on March 4th for his SA. He's doing everything he can to make sure I get preggers this cycle, cause he seriously is not looking forward to doing the SA. 

I'm off to the dr's tomorrow to get the results of my day 3 blood test. I'll let you know how that turns out. :)

How are you doing today? Did you start the Clomid already?


----------



## hlynn

lol i just hope we can get our bumps sooon! :D
i am trying to drink a lot of water, i really dont like too, i mean i drink enough but i dont like to drink it in excess, everyone tells me thats what i need to do when i get a cold is just drink tons of water, and its really hard for me but ill do nething to get my bfp :thumbup:
im just gonna go with the Bding every other day and then 3 days in a row during positive opk, last cycle we BD like 8 days in a row because i kept having the dark opks but not quite positive so i bd just in case and then i got 3 whole days of really positive ones so bd then too :dohh: this time i am sticking with every other day and waiting for them to get really positive :)
yeah im not too worried about SA results, but its always good to know anyway. we are gonna do it tomorrow morning and the instructions say u have to have it there by an hour so hes gonna do it and i gotta be ready to run it over there..not sure when ill get the results back im guessing soon :shrug:
yes do let me know about ur bloodwork tomorrow, what do they test for? i will be going to an RE if no bfp this cycle, so im not too sure about the further testing :wacko: im hoping everything goes good for u!
ugh the clomid is horrible! im bloated, nauseated, crampy and just wanna sleep all the time..the 50mg gives me all the same symptoms but the 100mg just makes them worse! :( but i am almost done with them, just 2 more days after today :)


----------



## cranberry987

Hi Both

Wondered if you minded me hijacking your thread? Im on day 7 today and seem to be in a similar situation to you two from my quick troll >)

Ive just finished taking my first round of clomid so waiting to see the results now. I have PCOS and have 40 day periods, so not that bad but have only ovulated once in a year.

Im on 100mg of Clomid unmonitored, no appts to discuss the doseage etc if i dont ovulate on 100mg, so just rly hoping that it does. Seems a waste to take it if 100mg doesnt work, will wait til next week to see about that tho I spose - Im temping when I remember and use the CBFM which is usually quite accurate I think.

Im 32 from Bristol UK and am an interpreter, been with my partner since we were 15, all those years of taking the pill, coil, implants in arm, and i didnt need any of it ><

Would love to join you both in neurotic TWW etc

Helen


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Helen,

How's it going? I don't mind you joining us if Hlynn doesn't mind. It's funny, Hlynn and I haven't even exchanged our names yet. I guess this will be the first time. My name is Monique and I live in Canada.

So, I see you're using the CBFM and temping. Do you use fertility friend to chart? I have mine in my ticker, so you can check it out anytime to see where I am in my cycle. 

I'm using my CBFM and I like it a lot, but I have to tell you I also use the smiley face Clear Blue OPK as a back up. I'm glad I do that as well, cause once my test strip for the CBFM was faulty and I never got a peak, when my smiley face told me that I did peak. 

Anyhow, I just got my day 3 blood test results today, have you done that as of yet.

Here are the results:
TSH = 1.69 mIU/L
LH = 4 IU/L
FSH = 6 IU/L
Prolactin = 9 ug/L
Estradiol = 90 pmol/L

So, my doctor says that these are optimal results and I have nothing to worry about. I was looking online to check out the average and almost freaked out about my estradiol. I noticed that the range should be less than 80 pg/L, so when I convert my 90 pmol/L to pg/L it's 66. So, I feel better now.

I'm wondering if I just need to be patient with TTC. I also think that I seriously need my hubby to get a semen analysis just to make sure he's ok. 

Anyhow, enough about me, Hlynn how are you doing? 

Helen, how old is your hubby? How is he doing with all this TTCing.


----------



## hlynn

Helen- welcome and of course u can join! always nice to have more women in the same situations to talk with :)

I never noticed we never exchanged names, My name is Heather, im from the U.S.

Monique -I am so glad all ur numbers turned out to be normal, sometimes nothing is wrong it just takes a little time, they always say that it takes an average fertile couple up to a year..when r they going to do your DHs SA?

but i understand about being impatient, i am the definition of impatient, about EVERYTHING lol

The SA is always a good idea though, because since its usually the women who have trouble rather than the men, sometimes they are overlooked when it could very well be something to do with them rather than the woman. I sent DHs sperm thing into today so im hoping the dr will call with the results tomororw to let me know, im guessing they get them pretty darn fast because the sperm doesnt live long, right? Im guessing not because i had to have it to the clinic by an hour and keep it under my armpits to keep it warm lol :wacko:

well tomorrow night is my last night on clomid, cant wait lol these side effects are horrible..they are just like pregnancy symptoms to me, so it just makes it worse because i always wish the nausea was pregnancy related instead of clomid related! ugh lol

but i am a little more hopeful this month because last year when i got pregnant but had the early m/c i got pregnant on 100mg clomid it was the first time i was upped from 50mg..so i am hoping i get the same result this time, although im not counting on it lol just hoping :)


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks :) nice to meet you both.

Well, heres my numbers from January and previous months - 

Progesterone day 5, 14, 21 28 35 all under 5 (low, I know)
day 5 fsh 4, lh 1.1 oestradiol 159
tsh 3.5 free t4 17.3
Prolactin 199 testosterone 1.5

These are UK measurements tho, and the Dr has told me that theyre all essentially normal apart from the progesterone. The LH is low compated to the FSH, but it has been higher in the past and ultrasound confirms that I have plenty of eggs so I dont worry about that.

Ive been ttc for 14 months now, was diagnosed with PCOS after about 10 months and started Metformin 4 pills a day in October. I have longish (40 days) irregular cycles and dont seem to ovulate most months. I had the usual bloods in Oct Dec and Jan and all three confirmed that I didnt ovulate. Ive also temped for months (gave up in about april tho as showed no spikes), used CBFM, throwaway opks, no ovulation. I use an app on my phone to chart as its a bit more handy than the FF one, will add a countdown to preg one later I think tho.

I started using the CBFM again in Jan and it showed an ovulation - this was pre clomid, pre FS app and honestly, my eyes nearly popped out of my head and I confirmed it with a throwaway... PINK LINE. It was perfect timing as I had thought I would go on clomid at Xmas, therefore ovulating for my birthday and our trip to Prague, which was exactly when I did ovulate but naturally>< So we had a lovely dirty weekend but unfortunatly no BFP - My LP was 11 days.

Im a bit too fat to go to the FS on the NHS - need to lose another two stone, and I just cant wait any longer. The NHS is so crap here, that I'll end up going private if we need anything after Clomid anyway, so may as well start now. My GP did consult with the local FS tho and they said I would benefit from Clomid but am just too fat for their limits, blah blah blood pressure, long labors.

Hubby is 34 and got his SA privately as otherwise he would have had to wait 3 months, then 3 months for results, so no thanks tbh. £125 bish bash bosh (hehe) and hes got very good sperm, phew

My app went well, it was the same Dr who my GP spoke to, so much for blood pressure and long labors, as he prescribed me Clomid ><

He said there was a slight irregularity in my womb - possible fibroids, and he could see that I had ovulated in jan, but obv didnt every month so I should try Clomid for 3 months - actually gave me 4, and then have a look at my tubes etc if Im not preg by then.

Im starting on 100mg, not sure why not 50mg tbh, but maybe because im not being monitored at all - if it doesnt make me ovulate, then I have no appts to up the dose or anything, I can go back, but will cost me another £300... I am hopeful for this month tho, day 8 and CBFM shows me as Mid already - usually stays low for, god, AGES.

So this is my first month on Clomid, I take it day 2-6 in the morning, Ive been having quite a few side effects tbh. Ravnously hungry all the time - even straight after Ive eaten a massive meal, so Im rly trying not to put on weight, so far Ive been ok, but its starting to creep on. Just lost so much and cant bear the thought of putting it back on >< 

hot flushes a few times a day, not so much mood swings but very weepy and quick to cry

Had quite bad cramping after my ultrasound last month and was convinced I was preg - so the TWW was a nightmare (was also my first real TWW as first month I knew I had ovulated). Was also throwing up for 4 days in the evenings so when AF came it was just awful, at first I thought yey implantation bleeding, then, hmm thats far too heavy for IB.... So I can understand about the Clomid Side effects. Is so hard not to go totally crazy and imagine yourself preg. 

I think its definately worth getting a SA done however long youve been ttc, its something which either can be improved quite easily if needs be or cant be improved at all, either way, is good to know early so you can do something about it. 

How is both of your situations? Do you have health insurance to cover it? I think the system in Canada is similar to the UK in that its public healthcare system, not sure completely. Here tho, the NHS has LONG waiting lists to see a FS - 9 months some areas, some 18 months, some have closed the waiting list til april due to funds, so after april, you get to wait 9 months+ yey... Im my area tho, my GP could prescribe the Clomid if the clinic agreed on the phone, then if that doesnt work, long wait. So screw that tbh, Ive already waited a year going nuts, I'll go private. My mum is paying for it and Im paying her back monthly - she wants a grandkid as much as I want this bump.


Anyway, enough, sorry for the ramble. Im off to work :)

H


----------



## hlynn

if all of ur other numbers are normal, just no ovulation then sounds like clomid is a good choice, i dont ovulate much on my own either, and then last month i did a natural cycle and ovulated on my own but not until cd 21 and had a 9 day lp so too short :(
so thats when the dr bumped me up to 100mg n today is my last day on it i take it days 3-7 :)
but this is my last month on it and if no bfp i will have to go to an RE..so im REALLY hoping that this is my month because im not too sure i have all the money it takes to see one :wacko:
Last month i did have an hsg and both tubes are clear, just sent DHs sperm in yesterday for an SA..so if everything goes good im really hoping thiis will be our month
my insurance doesnt cover anything, everything is out of pocket..and its getting pretty expensive for me :(


----------



## cranberry987

Ouch. Fingers crossed for this month then. Think of it like shoe shopping -it's always the last shop in town where you find the perfect shoes. Maybe your ovaries will play ball knowing that it's the last clomid cycle before having to spend more money. Also, I know it's crap but no need to go to RE straight away, can save for a month or two then go


----------



## hlynn

oh yeah we will be waiting about 6 months to see an RE..we have to remodel our bathroom and soon..and i mean have to lol its getting really bad, our walls are starting to rot around the bathtub and im scared its gonna cave in! so we are for sure going to have to wait, which is ok i guess..it will happen eventually and i know it..im just so darn impatient all the time lol and ttc is one of those things i hate because i cant control when or how it happens like i can other stuff in my life :winkwink:


----------



## so_anxious

OMG, so Heather, I didn't realize you don't have any coverage at all. In Canada, we have public health insurance for all Canadians but it doesn't cover fertility drugs or specialists. If you have both tubes blocked then the government will help to pay for IVF procedures, but that still doesn't cover the drugs. 

Luckily I work for the government and our group health insurance plan for employees covers all fertility drugs but not procedures. So, if I ever need to get any drugs it's covered. Since my dr has referred me to a specialist now, I will have to pay out of pocket for any additional testing and procedures. I've already set aside about $30K for IVFs if I have to go that route, but I'd rather put that money towards a downpayment for my house I'm going to buy early next year. Blah. Helen it's good that your mum is helping you out. 

Lets just hope that we all get knocked up this cycle. I'm going into my 6th month and 7th cycle. I have no patience either... I hate waiting, it sucks the big one. :dohh:

Helen, you know weight doesn't necessarily stop you from having children, unless its messing up your cycle and ovulation. I know plenty of larger women that have beautiful children, so don't give up.

Also, about throwing up before AF, that has happened to me for 3 cycles now. It's also happened to my friend as well, I'm not sure why this is happening but I hate when it happens especially when you're at work. blah..

So, I'm waiting for ovulation now. Should happen by the weekend. The hubby and I are getting busy tonight and tomorrow and then a day of rest, then back to 2 days again and then a rest. We thought we'd try that method this cycle. It only takes one sperm, I wish it would catch the egg already!! :)


----------



## cranberry987

We're also starting the monthly bonkathon-usually do it every other day from day 10 or so but this month starting day 6 as I'm on clomid. Came home to rich in bed waiting :) finally starting to get some life back into our sex life - ttc is rubbish for that. Becomes quite functional after a while. Earliest I'll ovulate is day 10 I reckon. So weird to have such a short cycle - ovulated day 26 last month so it just seems like the cycles take forever. 

Im pretty sure it's not a weight thing with me, I've lost 3 stone this year and it's made no difference at all. My mum also usefully told me last month that it took her and my gran ages to get preg - maybe useful information to share before i had been trying for ages. Sigh. Stupid woman. Anyway. 

Isn't it funny that we talk in such detail about our fertiity, can you imagine our menfolk doing the same hehe

Bedtime for me now

Nn


----------



## hlynn

yeah it does suck a lot having to pay for everything, but im glad that the costs arent too much just for clomid n progesterone levels..only about $200 a month n i get the cheap ovulation tests and choose to buy the preseed and stuff but i mean $200 a month going on for 6 months now :dohh: so weve spent quite a bit on this ttc stuff, but i am for sure not going to an RE so soon, we have some money set aside for remodeling our bathroom and i want to get that outta the way soon before my tub caves in :haha:

that is great that u get coverage though, Monique. i would be thrilled if i did lol! DHs insurance is absolutely horrible..it barely covers anything i swear :growlmad: i always tell him i'd rather not have ANYTHING because thats basically what it is..nothing! :( 

Also, i have been getting really sick before AF also, not throwing up but nearly..cant eat much or anything and i never used to be like that..i always knew when af was coming because i started pigging out all the time lol! so its pretty weird and the first times it happened i got all excited thinking morning sickness but now i dont lol im used too it and i know it means shes coming :(

Helen- i think that sometimes weight can affect fertility but not always and it doesnt always mean that is the reason, ive really just heard about it affecting ovulation, nothing else down there so if ur on clomid and u ovulate im sure u have a great chance :thumbup:

im on cd 8 today, nothing much going on..gonna start dtd tonight, since i took clomid earlier in my cycle this time and i could ovulate earlier (im sure not by too much because i normally dont until like cd 18 19 or 20 anyway) lol :)

My mom was very fertile! she had gotten pregnant like 5 times before me (abortions) and then had me and then my brother..i wish i got my fertility from her! :wacko:

Helen what cd are u on?


----------



## cranberry987

I'm on day 9 now, hoping that I ovulate earlier than usual. Don't think I can wait Til day 25 like usual - will go insane!

Ordered a mooncup yday -the idea is to keep the junk in rather than letting it go
To waste. Not sure if it'll work but can't hurt i reckon

Been quite tired this week, maybe clomid effects, and had a massive rage at husband today, def c-rage ><


----------



## so_anxious

Oh man, I feel like crap today too. I have major ovulation cramps. I hope I get a +OPK tomorrow evening, I've had way too many highs on my CBFM this cycle, it's making me crazy. 

So Heather and Helen, you're both around the same cycle day, so hopefully Helen you will ovulate earlier this cycle.

Gosh Heather, you're mom is fertile, good grief. My mom keeps telling me that our family is very fertile, but I'll have to get knocked up before I believe it. :winkwink:

So, Helen, is your hubby talking to you after your rage? My hubby is soo bloody patient with me for the most part, if I rage on him, he just takes it and asks me if I'm ok. He's such a sweetheart.


----------



## hlynn

yes we are about the same, im on cd 8 today so i think were gonna start bding tonight :winkwink:
last cycle i didnt ovulate till day 21 so i am very much hoping it will be earlier this cycle also, im going to start o tests on day 12
dr called and said DHs SA came back great, so of course now i have no clue whats causing us to not get pregnant :shrug:
hopefully this month will do the trick!
oh and my DH does the same thing, Monique. for the most part he just takes it, he has lashed back at me when ive been really bad, but for the most part he just takes it and stays quiet..which i love lol


----------



## cranberry987

Rich is a saint tbh. I was quite ill with depression until about 18 months ago - was off work for 2 Yrs and rich rly got me through it. I raged at him, sat there weeping, insistent that there's no happy left in the world and he took it all. So this he can take :) the other 23 hrs of the day I'm actually happier as this cycle it's not just waiting and probably not ovulation, I have some hope. 

We've spoken about it and agreed how he should react when I'm suddenly Weepy or having a go for no reason so I suppose he knows how I want him to react. But knowing what i want was the hard part-I think I figured it out when I was ill and the same seems to work with these mood swings too. Basically he just sucks it up. He doesn't argue, just agrees with me and that doesn't fuel it. When I'm calm again we deal with the issues it might have brought up with him, I apologise and make it ip to him. If I'm Weepy I just need a cuddle and if it's on the phone ben he talks about our cats and how funny they are, maybe makes em miow down the phone if I'm away working. He's so sweet and amazing. I'm lucky.


----------



## hlynn

welll that is great sounds like u 2 are great together :)
i am one of those ppl who doesnt like to be comforted when im sad or mad, i need space until im calmed down and then ill talk but thats mostly when i get snappy is when he tries to talk to me knowing im crying because af showed or when im mad and feel like theres no way we will ever get a bfp. i have told him over and over when im upset i need space until im ready, and he still tries and tries and i just get mad, its not that i dont appreciate it, he just needs to wait and then shower me with love when im calm :haha:
this whole cycle is already feeling different from my rest, i had a longer period and one of the days was actually like a medium flow and then some light flow and then spotting but it all lasted about 6 days which is super unusual for me usualy they are like 3 days tops..and then ive noticed i have had just tons and tons of cm..even during af it would be mixed with tons of (tmi) mucousy cm :wacko: and also ive been having lots of pulling and cramping which is kinda normal for me on clomid


----------



## cranberry987

I think that anything out of the ordinary is a good thing tbh - means something is changing and thats what we need to get preg!

Ive had for the first time a bit of pain when BDing, felt like my cervix was lower maybe? Never had that so dunno rly, maybe Im wrong. I rly cant be obsessing about another aspect of my fertility, so Im just going to leave that one be (low is not fertile, high is fertile aparently, but whatever, I cant influence it).

Still eating like a horse, luckily not put anything on yet, its quite miraculous tbh. If I could only stop eating jaffa cakes then maybe I could actually lose the last bit :) I am determined to eat super healthy when I eventually get preg - was a study recently that showed that eating junk food makes children stupid, imagine what it does to them when theyre growing inside you.

Every day goes so slowly :/ only day 10 tmw, sigh.


----------



## so_anxious

Thats so bloody funny eating junk food makes children stupid. Not sure if thats true though, cause kids these days seem way smarter than when I was a kid. At least, I think they are. :) 

So, if youre still early in your cycle, I guess your cervix is probably lower. I hope it didnt hurt too much. Wouldnt that suck, now BDing hurts. Blah! Wheres the fun in that?

So, Ive been trying to eat health too, lots of salads and veggies, but I do have my moments of eating pure crap. I have a weakness for poutine. Not sure if you ladies know about poutine, but all it is really is fries (or I think they call it chips in the UK), gravy and cheese. I know its horrible, but its soooo good. I only have it like once a month, which is probably still too much but I love it. 

Anyhow, Im on CD 12 and my CBFM still only reads high. Im hoping that I get a peak or +OPK either today or tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## cranberry987

https://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/andrewmcfbrown/100075356/will-junk-food-make-your-child-stupid/


----------



## cranberry987

Morning both. Woken up thinking about things a bit. Dr has given me 3 months of clomid and said if that doesn't work they'll check tubes etc, but I've just looked at prices and it's only about £350 for that. Thinking that I might go back next month for the test as he was rly only saying that to save money. What do you think? Worried that I'll waste 3 months of clomid if tubes are blocked cos all I hear is that drs only prescribe for 6 
Months 

Hope you're both well. High on cbfm again today. Grr. Hurry up!


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Helen,

I agree with you, if you have the money, then do it. I mean you've been TTCing for a while now, right. My advice would be to do it, cause if it is blocked then at least you would now and wouldn't have wasted precious time right.

BTW, that article is really interesting. I can't believe people actually feed little babies junk food though... who does that?? Yucky!

So, like you I got a high on my CBFM as well, but I really think I may get a +OPK later this afternoon and a peak on my CBFM tomorrow morning. I looked at the test stick and it's getting close to peak. 

We BD'd last night and we're going to do it again tonight and hopefully for the entire weekend. Not sure if my hubby can handle that, but he said he'd try. We have a holiday on Monday called "Family Day", so we have a nice long weekend to BD. tee hee. :winkwink:


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies, i wasnt on at all yesterday because my daughter has been sick, shes always had a really bad gagging problem and just lately shes been throwing up like crazy, so im going to take her to the dr later today and hopefully get a referral to the university for some tests, because she gags on food, smells, everything..even if she thinks something is gonna taste bad she will gag and sometimes throw up..so i am going to demand they do something since they never have in the past and shes already 2 and a half now :wacko: 
but anyway, i think im cd10 today? im not trying opks til later..if at all this month because of my daughter, i hope they can get her in and soon shes already a small girl she doesnt have much body fat to waste :( hopefully we can still bd this month..guess we will see! ive also been sick, i got sick in the middle of the night last night and kinda feel sick this morning but nothing too bad..hoping it doesnt affect ovulation or nething!


----------



## hlynn

hey again lol, i just got a call from the dr and they said that they got a more detailed result of DHs SA and his sperm count came back low-normal? so she said no smoking, which he doesnt, wear boxers and no heat around the area..but what else can we do? he already takes fertiliaid for men and idk what else to do :shrug:


----------



## so_anxious

Gosh, Heather, I hope your daughter is going to be ok. She sounds like she has a worse case than me. I usually gag a lot too, even if I think of something I'll gag, but at her age, it really doesn't make sense. I agree with you make sure someone does some tests on her. Poor little thing!! 

As for the hubby's SA, I think it's probably normal, cause they say that every month is changes it all depends on what he ate, if he drank alcohol more in the previous months. There are so many variables to consider. My dr told me that sometimes they'd like to do 2 SA tests and then get an average. So, I have a feeling that your hubby is ok. :winkwink:

So, I just got a call from the fertility specialist and I have an appointment on Mar 10th at 1:30pm. I'm so excited. I even told my hubby that he can wait to do his SA till we see the FS cause they'll want to do a more detailed one on him and the requistion that he has is for a simple test. I don't think he'd want to do the test twice so I'd rather him wait to do the detailed one.

This is so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## hlynn

thanks Monique. Yay for going to the FS! if im not pregnant this month ill be headed there too :winkwink: you will have to tell me everything so i know what to expect lol :)
yeah i have no idea why shes like this, even the day we brought her home from the hospital she threw up everywhere, not just baby spitup actual vomit, and she could never eat baby food because she would gag and throw up, she breastfed for the first year but i weaned her at a year because she was doing ok with foods for awhile, but shes really bad lately, its starting to get a lot worse, she broke open a poptart yesterday and looked at the gooey stuff inside and started gagging :wacko: she had never even tried that kind before, and shes lost like 3 pounds since a week and a half ago, so i need to get her in soon for some actual tests..the dr said last night they will probably do a scope, im just worried they will try and make me wait to get in and i dont want to because shes already losing weight..and on top of that my other daughter broke out in bumps everywhere last night, and they come and go i am keeping lots of lotion on her and ill have the dr look at her when we go today too :wacko: i swear if its not one things is another lol!
as for DH, im not sure but i think since its at least kind of low, we have been DTD too much, we are gonna start doing it every 3 days or so, so that he should have some good ones built up when its my fertile week :) i am pretty worried though, my dr said the next step is iui and that is pretty darn expensive so im hoping it wont come to that :(


----------



## cranberry987

I suppose it's all that processed crap in tins they're talkin about

I've had a rly bad day. The hunger is just becoming unbearable. Have a cracking headache all day which has just turned into a migraine. I feel like I haven't eaten in days. Checked my blood sugar and that's normal so it isn't that. I'm going to my gp Thursday to see if there's anything they can do. Have to wait nearly a week tho. Every day is worse. Rly hoping I get fricking pregnant because I don't think I can do this again. Moody I can deal with, hot flushes and all that no problem. But constant raging hunger which never stops is just too much. It's like the clomid picked the side effect I would least be able to deal with :(


----------



## cranberry987

Sorry didn't see you both had posted. Good news about the Fs appointment. Good luck!

With the sa results, it might not be tip top but it is normal albeit low, so I wouldn't worry too much. I think it's an idea to try not to do it too much tho, they say every other day is enough

Hope your daughters are ok, sounds like you're busy!


----------



## cranberry987

My softcups arrived and they look terrifying! Would like to practice but don't want to waste one as only have 6. Can't see me putting it in right first time straight after sex. Ah well, will do my best! Just got up as didn't sleep well last night. After the amount I ate last night tho, I'm not starving hungry for once! Blood sugar was a bit low this morning. Going to keep monitoring it. I'm sure it's low bg as when I eat sugary things I feel ok for a bit


----------



## hlynn

ive never even seen softcups. i am thinking about trying them though, i was at the dr for 8 hours yesterday with my daughter so i didnt even get to go to the store, but i might today if shes feeling better :)


----------



## cranberry987

I ordered some off amazon, never seen anywhere sell em here. Just used my first one and it was rly easy to put in and feels rly comfortable, rly wouldnt know it was there if i didnt know it was (if you know what i mean ><)

They say you cant reuse, but I dont see why rly, give em a good wash and I reckon theyll be fine, expensive otherwise

edit - took it out after 2 hrs or so, didnt seem to be much junk it in, and it didnt fall out pre insertion, so it must have kinda got absorbed up there or something (?) I dunno, junk isnt my department. I think thats good tho rly.

I did feel a bit cycstitis-y afterwards so I think I will overcome my cheapness and not reuse them tbh :)


----------



## so_anxious

I think my issue is my CM, I have a feeling its killing off the spermies so Ill be happy when I see my specialist and do that Postcotial test and the test to see if your tubes are open. If both those are ok, and my hubbys SA is ok, then I guess I just have to wait it out, right? I hate waiting. 

Helen, I would totally resuse them and just make sure you use hot water to wash them and that should be ok, right? I started to do that with my Preseed applicators, cause I always have a lot left back and no applicators, so the clinic I bought it at told me to just wash them and that should do the trick!!

Hey Heather, have you ovulated yet?


----------



## cranberry987

Ah yeah good idea. I was wondering how inqas gonna get the pre seed up there without the applicators. Will fish em out of the bathroom bin then! Need something like that blue stuff they use in hairdressers for combs >)

Still no peaks or anything on cbfm... Siiiigh


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies. no i havent ovulated yet i dont think
i honestly havent been doing any opks or looking for signs or anything
been so busy and everything with my dd
but i took an opk this morning and it was + but im not sure i believe it
i used fmu with it, like i always do and usually it always works
but today is only cd14 and ive never had a positive opk this early..so im doubtful that its a true positive..im gonna try and hold in my pee today for 4 hours without drinking much and see if i can take another because i just dont believe i would get one this early..last month i didnt get my first positive til cd18! :wacko:


----------



## cranberry987

If it was +ve then Id say get to BDing, a false +ve less likely than a false -ve after all. 

Anyway, a bit of sex never hurt anyone :)


----------



## hlynn

lol well i dont want to jump on it right away, since DHs SA showed low-normal sperm count we are trying to do it less often and just by chance we actually did it last night lol so tomorrow night we will..im not too worried about it this cycle..mostly because next cycle im going to be referred to an RE and will know more..just kinda relaxing this cycle :) its a nice break


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Ladies,

Heather, I actually think you may have a +OPK as well, don't forget AF got you early last cycle right, so you may ovulate earlier this cycle. That's what happened to me 2 cycles ago. I usually ovulate between cd16-18, but that one time I ovulated on CD 14, so I already had a +OPK at CD 11 which was super early for me.

But if you're taking it easy this cycle, then I agree with you, every other day will work just as well, so just take your time and enjoy!! :)

How's your daughter doing? Is she feeling any better? Has she gained any weight back?


----------



## hlynn

yeah we are just taking it easy and im not rushing to anything, and they were about the same color so i could have even been wrong if the test line was a little lighter and i just couldnt tell, i am so bad at reading those unless they are really negative or really positive lol..but im not too worried about them..we are just gonna try to bd every other or every 2 days and if it happens it happens if not theres always next month and the RE :)
my daughter is doing really well she hasnt thrown up yesterday or today and yesterday she had gained almost 1 pound back so we are happy about that for sure..shes on sme strong antiacid medicine and they seem to be helping, so far :D 
i was really stressed out about her being sick and ive been getting depressed so i am just hoping that shes better and i can feel better, because i hate being sad all the time!
how are you ladies? ur 2dpo now monique how does that feel :) and Helen im sorry to hear about no positive opk..do u normally ovulate later? i do usually thats why im not quite sure about todays :winkwink:


----------



## cranberry987

Last month I ovulated day 26 with a 38 day cycle, but I was told that I should O 5-10 days after finishing last clomid pill, and today is 10 days-post-clomid, ppl do say they o later, but Im not going to count on it tbh.

A friend of mine is getting married on friday, and shes ovulating this weekend or so, and shes regular as clockwork, healthy, the sort of person whos going to get knocked up first try... so in two weeks she'll be pregnant basically. Going to be hard to be happy for her. 

Glad to hear about your daughter, fatten her up nice and cute!


----------



## hlynn

im hoping that u do ovulate and maybe just a little later..i have before i ovulated on cd 21 last cycle :shrug:

i got my for sure positive opk this morning :) so early for me only cd 15..but last month i also had 3 days of positives so who knows what will happen this cycle..im hoping not so many days of positives..2 at the most is what im hoping for..im still not sure about yesterdays it was closer to the same color as the control and ik they say that the same color is positive but i just dont know..it could have been a tad bit lighter without me noticing a lot u know..it was deff not a big positive like todays :shrug: so idk whether to count yesterday as my first positive or today :wacko:


----------



## cranberry987

Ah glad you got a +ve :) we are well and truly starting to get into crazy territory now aren't we hehe. Tww is worse than waiting to ovulate ><


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya, 

Found that fertility friend does an app, so Im going to be charting with that, have transfered my cycle data for the last 6 months over, and temps for this month. It shows me ovulating on Monday so fingers crossed!


----------



## hlynn

sounds good helen, is it an app on your phone is that what u mean?
and yes the 2ww does make me pretty crazy! im not too sure how i will be this time, im not too sure how much of a chance we have getting a bfp, and ive kind of stopped obsessing and everything since the drs called and told me DHs SA results, so im just hoping for the best but not expecting too much if that makes sense..all this stuff is getting so stressful!


----------



## so_anxious

Heather, I would could the day after the last positive as 1 dpo, right?? The same thing happened to me a cycle or two ago. Anyhow, at least you'll know sooner if your preggers!! :) 

I have extremely sore boobs right now. They're also huge, I'm trying to cover them up at work cause they look stupid. Anyhow, I get the same thing every cycle, so hopefully they don't hurt too much.

Helen, what day would that be in you ovulate on Monday?


----------



## hlynn

yeah thats what i usually do, im counting yesterday as my first day of a real positive and still have yet to take another one today..so we will see what that one says lol im hoping that its negative but who knows :shrug: i got another hour before i take one i try to wait 4 hours since i last peed when im taking them because i dont want to get a negative from diluted pee

you always get sore and big boobs? and your only 4dpo? hopefully its a good sign! i never get them so i would be freaking out if it was me lol


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah its an iphone app, quite useful for taking to drs appts etc. It says O-day is CD22, so lets see. If its going to happen it could be any time next week tbh as thats based on a 35 day cycle and I go to 40 sometimes. 

I am starting to wonder if Ive ever ovulated in my life - last month I know I definately did and it was a very different TWW. Was super weepy, crampy, actually sick for 3 days (only in the evenings). Is this what ovulation maybe does to me?

Is there a specific number of hours one is supposed to hold pee in in order to have it strong enough? I often get up to pee around 4am, which is too early to POAS, but cant hold it til 7am ><

Off to a wedding this afternoon and back saturday, might be on here if things get too much. Its all going to be babies, pregnant ppl etc. Sigh. Just going to get drunk I think.


----------



## hlynn

i just do the opks in the morning because any other time in the day i cant hold in my pee for long enough, i think your supposed to for 4 hours and not drink anything the last 2 hours..and its hard to do that for me, so i usually wake up in the night to pee and then about 4-5 hours later when i wake up for good i do the opk..seems to work for me so far...i noticed i was never getting positives when i would take them in the middle of the day..so i was happy to find a time i could get real positives :) i dont ovulate on my own much either, this summer i think i did once the whole summer..because i could feel it and it was about 2 weeks before my period..i felt really crampy and like af was gonna show any minute..and it lasted 1 day then went away so im sure it was ovulation but that was the only time it happened until i started clomid again..its really depressing not ovulating! i got everything crossed for u that u ovulate this monday or maybe even sooner :winkwink: like i said i ovulated last cycle on cd 21 so i know how badly it sucks having to wait a looong time to even know when and IF u will ovulate :hugs: keep doing opks and hopefully something will work out for u!


----------



## cranberry987

Wooooo! Cbfm shows me as ovulated today. Crap timing as I drank last night and wedding today. But. Woo! Clomid worked!

Do you think I should stay off the booze today? Wasn't goin to get wrecked, but a couple of glasses will be passedarouns this morning at least


----------



## so_anxious

woo hoo... I think it's up to you whether you want to drink or not. I don't think a couple of glasses will do anything at this stage. :)

Heather, was your OPK negative yet? I think I ovulate every month, at least my temp suggests that I do, so I'll have to make sure I take all of charts to my specialist. I'm really kind of excited to see the specialist and what they have planned for me. I'm also very excited that its just down the street from my work place. 

I have a headache today and I have to go for a walk in the cold snow today for a meeting. Blah!! I should totally be bad and have a hamburger for lunch. I have a craving for it. Thank the Lord it's Friday. :)


----------



## hlynn

yes, my opk was negative yesterday so im assuming i ovulated yesterday and im 1dpo today..thats what im thinking because yesterday i was really crampy and for the past 3 days (since i got my first veerrry close to positive opk) ive been so sick i actually got sick the other day too..and i had tons of ewcm yesterday so im guessing i ovulated yesterday..we bd the day before but not yesterday..i didnt want to becuase of his SA results ive been very strict on every other day..so im hoping the days leading up to ovulation were enough..and if not oh well ill be referred to an RE so i guess it will be a good thing either way :)


----------



## cranberry987

Morning
the wedding went well but I ended up drinking a lot more than a couple of glasses. I probably had about 15 units in the end. Oh well bought some opk's which showed faint lines(both) but equal. Then faint lh line. Then just now with fmu stronger but not equal fmu. So either I haven't quite surged orIm coming down now. Will keep testing

Back on the wagon today I think tho:) will post a pic of me in dress. Was quite nice having such a fuss made over us being the bridesmaids and all.

I think it is a good idea not to bd too much. The spermies can live up there for a bit so every other day should be fine, saying that tho, we did it three times yday. Was quite fun sneaking off during the day hehe. Fun sex while ttc, quite a novel idea!


----------



## so_anxious

Helen, I can't believe you BD'd three times in a day. That is so insane, but I bet you had soooo much fun. :winkwink:

When I first met my hubby we could BD twice a day, but now I can barely get him to do it every day during my lh surge! I guess my old age is catching up with me! :) 

Heather, I'm so glad that you ovualted on your own again and this time you only had a +OPK for two days, right? I think most doctors tell you to BD every other day anyhow, so I think you have a pretty good chance of getting your BFP for sure this month. Yippee!!


----------



## cranberry987

Hehe 3 times is far from normal for us. We've been together for 16 Yrs (since 15) and things had stagnated a bit if I'm honest. Since Xmas RBI the ttc has actually been fun! A year of "oh we have to do it again" to "nooo we can't do it, think of your sperm count". We usually just go with it now tho as the sa was normal I reckon we can afford to have it a bit low for a few attempts

Only 4 days to go now before our first test! How exciting. Good that we all seemed to ov this month

I still have t had a temp peak- I do sleep with a desk fan on me tho so could that be cooling me down? I have had sharp pains Friday and I'm sure that temping isnt foolproof- it's so sensitive so easy to knock it out of wack

Will you be able to last 4 more days or will you test early? I'm testing on march 9th and no earlier. Don't care however many fake preg symptoms I get I will be strong!


----------



## hlynn

Monique- yea i think i had 2 days of positive opks..the first day was iffy..kinda looked positive but maybe not then the second day was positive for sure..and then they went negative..and it was very early for me so thats good..but my 2WW isnt going so great so far..ive been so nauseous i can barely eat, i tried to have a couple drinks last night and couldnt even do that, and my belly is bloated and really sore like if i suck in or press on it.. :( i just wish i could eat and feel a little better..im not sure what it is because i KNOW that its way too early to mean anything
helen- i dont test early :) lol i havent tested early since november..i havent really tested at all since then but i do have to take tests before i start the clomid but im always on my period so i dont even count that..i just do it cuz the dr makes me :) lol


----------



## cranberry987

Well seems like your ticker is right #2 gas/flatulence experienced by 7.4% :)

Try exercising gently, can wake your gut up. Also make sure that what you do eat is healthy stuff, fruit etc.

Up tonight so my temp is going to be all over the place, whatever the result itll either be proof of ovulation or rubbished because I was up in the night, in my mind at least ><


----------



## cranberry987

Well. Temp was up, as I said this is now giving me proof that I ovulated. What do you think of my chart?


----------



## hlynn

im deff not good at reading charts since ive never even had one lol, but from looking at it i would say maybe u ovulated on cd18? since on cd19 ur temp went up and has stayed up since..im no expert though :)


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Ladies,

So, Helen I agree with Heather I think you ovulated on CD 18, but I bet you that FF tells you that you ovulated on CD 20. FF can be so weird sometimes. 

Heather, you seem to be getting really sick lately around ovulation. That's crazy. I hope it's because you're knocked up!! :) 

So, I'm 8 dpo today and I feel blah. I don't feel like I'm pregnant and I have a feeling I'm not, but I will do a test on Saturday morning cause my nephews birthday party is on Saturday and if I'm not pregnant, I think I'll actually drink some alcohol. My sister works for a wine company, so gets free wine. She actually provided all the wine for my wedding for free and some of that stuff was expensive. :winkwink:

Anyhow, I have had the worse case of heartburn for the last few days now. It's almost unbearable, and no I don't think it's a symptom, I think I've just been eating really badly. 

Man, I wish Saturday would just come!! :growlmad:


----------



## hlynn

oh man your waiting until saturday lol that seems like so far away but ur already 8dpo and that seems like a lot! :) im excited for u to test..the heartburn sounds like a good sign! :winkwink:
yes i have been really sick..its so annoying though! i went out to eat with my family yesterday and i love this restaurant and then i couldnt even eat barely anything! ugh i was so mad! :) i wont be mad if it means im pregnant, but if im not ill be pretty mad because its torture! :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi girls. Goes it going? 

Ff did as you said and shows cd20 as o-day. I think it was cd19 tho tbh. Temps are looking good and my nipples are sore hehe! Never had that before, can hardly turn over in bed. 

One more week Til I test. Woo


----------



## hlynn

im getting the sensitive nipples too..its not my whole boob just the nipples they are kinda tingly..ive never had this before but im pretty sure its nothing because today i started getting increased cm and thats exactly what happened last month at 4 dpo :cry: so im sure im out already..at only 4dpo how sad is that! :( ugh..well i guess the good thing is i can go to an RE..i just hate the 2WW now..it used to be so exciting and i couldnt wait to ovulate and now i just hate it, i dont even care to know anymore because it feels like all our efforts are a waste, sorry to be a downer today ladies, i just know im out and it really has me feeling down! but i am very happy for u helen that u ovulated :dance: and monique i still think ur gonna get ur bfp this month..especially with that heartburn :thumbup:


----------



## so_anxious

Hello Ladies,

Gosh, you both have sensitive nipples, that sounds good to me. Definitely sounds like a BFP is in the near future. :)

Heather my dear, I feel the same way you do. I don't think I'm preggers at all, I pretty much feel like AF is going to definitely show her ugly face on Saturday. I usually keep a close watch of my temp and it looks like it's going to drop soon, which means AF is going to show up. It sucks the big one, but I'm thrilled that I'm going to my specialist next Thursday, so I can't be too angry!! :) 

Hey Helen, your chart doesn't have crosshairs on it, is that because Tuesday's date isn't in yet?

Man, I seriously wanted to get knocked up before my trip to Miami on April 4th, otherwise AF is going to be travelling with me. Blah!:nope:


----------



## hlynn

Monique- i hope that ur wrong and ull get ur bfp but i deff know how it feels..weve been chatting for a lot of months now and havent gotten them yet so im sure we pretty much feel the same way when af shows and about trying for so long..and i deff know im out this month..its just starting to feel too much like the last 6 months..thats when i started paying more attention to my 2WW and im starting to feel the exact same..last month my increased cm started at 4dpo and my lp was only 9 days long and the dr thought that upping my dose of clomid would help out but im only about 4 dpo and its starting again so im hoping i dont have a short lp again..the other months i started getting increased cm at 10dpo every single month and then af at 15-16dpo..so last month i was in complete shock that i only had a 9 day lp..i am just praying i have a longer one this month but with the cm starting so early again im not hopeful :nope:


----------



## cranberry987

:( well theres still a chance, the cm might not mean that af is coming, it might just be your body after ovulation.

Ive just heard from a collegue that shes pregnant - theyve been having problems staying pregnant - two MC in a year, early on tho, 7 weeks or so. I dont know what id prefer, my situation - never ovulating, never getting close to preg, or regular cycle, ovulating fine, getting preg, then losing it.

Anyway, she says she doesnt feel pregnant at all, I had to convince her to test even, so I think you never can know til you get your period or test, all these symptom watching and stuff is fine, but I think things vary too much to be reliable.

Thats strange about my ff - shows crosshairs on mine, ah well. temping in an hour or so, will see then.


----------



## so_anxious

Yep, I totally hate the TWW. It's the worst time ever. I feel like crap today, my back hurts, I have cramps and I'm so tired. All of which I've had every cycle so I'm not excited at all.

Heather, we have been chatting for a while and I pray to God that we all get preggers this year. Ah man, that would be so bloody terrific. I hear a lot of women don't want to have their babies in December cause of the christmas holidays, but let me tell you, hell I'll take whatever I can get. :)

Helen, I see the crosshairs now and it looks like FF says that you ovulated on CD 20, terrific! 

So, we're all in the luteal phase right now and hopefully we all get a :bfp:


----------



## cranberry987

Aw, sorry youre feeling crap, hope its not your period, but if it is then youve been ttc for 6 months so means Drs will start helping you now.

Ive been salivating like a dog all morning, started about 11am, is very weird. It is somethign which is a pregnancy symptom but I think its far too early for it to start. Im always convinced that Im going to be pregnant, even when I know I didnt ovulate, so its very likely that its all in my mind.

I dont think Im going to temp next month - it just gets me obsessed and when I wake up to pee at 4am or so, I cant get back to sleep as Im wondering what the thermometer is going to say at 6am...

I know what you mean about December, we have husband's birthday on 21st, wedding anniversary on 23rd, Xmas on 24th, then my bday in January. By Valentines day we're totally out of present ideas so generally dont bother >< Would love to have a Nov baby, but like you say, Ill take anything at the moment.


----------



## hlynn

helen - yup i see where ff says u ovulated..thats great :) im not sure about the saliva thing but maybe ull get ur bfp this month! :thumbup:
Monique- Yeah i agree i dont even care anymore about the time i would have the baby...doesnt matter at all anymore i just want to get my bfp! :winkwink:

not much going on with mee...still feeling the same and still so bloated and crampy..increased cm still there..hmmm lol still know im out this month..sigh..ohh well :shrug: not much i can do now right lol i wish it was back to the days where i didnt care so much..when i was ttc with dd #2 i wasnt having periods so i was put on clomid and i did the opks and called the dr when it was positive and what not but other then that i didnt even think about it..just waited patiently for my period and when it didnt come i tested and it was +..the first month trying! why cant it be like that now? i would give anything to just put it out of my mind (and not where its still there but ur convincing yourself its not lol!)


----------



## so_anxious

So, how are you ladies doing today? Nothing special with me, just waiting for AF to show up on Saturday. 

Helen, are you still salivating a lot? I think I heard that was a pregnancy symptom. 

Heather are you still feeling sicky? 

I'm really tired, but when am I not tired? I also have a big weekend, my nephew's birthday is tomorrow and my sister is have a birthday party for him on Saturday cause he's turning 5. So, he asked me to make him an X-Men: Wolverine cake, so I have to make it tomorrow evening and into Saturday morning. I hope it turns out ok. I'm not a professional cake decorator at all, but I like to do it for fun. Anyhow, it's been helping to take my mind off of this cycle. 

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya. I gave in and tested today - had a frer which you can do at 6 dpo. Was negative ofc and now I def have to wait to test. Going to use frer on Sunday as it's 98% accurate then I think

Pulled my back in the gym last night so been taking painkillers all day and had to call in sick for work. Can't even stand up without husband helping. It's starting to get a bit better so I hope I can go in tmw. I'm self employed so get no sick pay :/

Temp dropped this morning but I think it was because of the paracetamol. I'm still salivating quite a lot. I did read it was a preg symptom but seems too early for that sort of thing. I have had different twinges down there tho. Usually get sharp pains but I'm now getting pulling from belly button every so often

Gosh, your cake sounds complicated. I'm such a rubbish cook, I burn soup >< good luck with it:) I was planning on gymming it to keep my mind off the rest if the Tww but with my back I'm not sure. Have Pilates booked on Saturday so will see how I go then


----------



## hlynn

Monique i still think you have a shot at a bfp! just because ur having a lot of AF like symptoms doesnt mean anything..so am i and im only 6-7dpo today
helen- sounds like u tested too early to me..and the extra saliva sounds like a good sign..sorry about ur back i hope u get to feeling better :hugs:
AFM-
the only thing thats different about this cycle is my boobs have been like..not really hurting constantly but ill get shooting pains and then at times they will just feel sore..its not constant but ive never had this before..and ive had a lot of 2WWs lol so im sure its not in my head..i quit over thinking stuff long time ago..i try my hardest not to get hopeful on any symptom i have and its working so far..i still feel like the :witch: is on her way..the cm has slowed down abit and the nausea is still there but not as constant..its mostly just when i eat now..still bloated and crampy..not much going on here!
my daughters bday is the 20th of this month and i am gonna be planning her party and what not so hopefully it will keep my mind off of everything..i went and rented out the place we are having it at today and im so happy she is so excited..shes gonna be 4 :)


----------



## cranberry987

I agree, can't tell what's gonna happen Til you test and altho it's hard to think +ve, dont rule anything out.


----------



## so_anxious

So Ladies, it looks like AF is going to arrive on time this month. My temp took a huge nose dive today so not BFP for me this cycle. Anyhow, I'm ok with that. 

Heather, that's so cute that your having a big party for your daughter. 4 is such a sweet little age. I have like 4 birthday's to celebrate this month, this is going to be an expensive month. Yikes!!

Heather, I hope your preggers cause your TWW sounds horrible. I can't believe you have to go through this and not be pregnant. That would suck big time. So, let's stay positive and hope for the best. You must be thrilled as I am about seeing the RE.

Can't wait to see the specialist, I'm getting excited now. Not sure if I mentioned it before but I found out that my hubby had a hernia as a baby and he had to have surgery for it. That may be why we haven't conceived yet. I'm hoping the dr can shed some light on that for us. 

Helen, those FRER only work after implantation has occurred so even if you have a 12 day lp you may not implant till 10 dpo so that FRER with the 5 days before your period isn't really accurate. It can be very misleading. Although I think I've seen some women get their BFP at 7dpo. Are you going to test again? How's your back today!


----------



## hlynn

:hugs: sorry about your temp monique, i bet u are excited about seeing an RE, i know i am lol..i feel like ill get more answers seeing a specialist..yes it has been a horrible 2WW but i feel like maybe all the sickness and stuff is just a virus going around, a couple of my friends have been sick too..weird that it just started happening the day after ovulation though right lol..i do feel like af is on her way still..feels like every other bfn month besides all the sickness and the boob thing..but not much difference..still the increased cm and crampiness..so it sucks but :shrug: oh well..i figured it anyway, wish i could have a positive month soon!


----------



## cranberry987

Monique - Same, sorry to hear about your temp, it isnt that accurate apparently, but it does kinda sound like a sign that you'll get to have lots more sex next month" :) Hope you can get your RE appt soon. How are they different from a normal fertility specialist?

Heather - Sounds like a good plan to focus on your girls party, will be fun to get everything organised! I would love a girl, all those pink ribbons and stuff :)

I just found out about needing to be 10 dpo for the FRER, how stupid that the instructions dont say that - total waste of £5.

My back is better today, could go to work at least, just lucky im not in my fertile period as theres no way I could DTD like this hehe

I started getting creamy CM today, which is another symptom! Im getting seriously obsessed now with it all. My temp dropped yesterday, but I was on paracetamol, and then today it rose loads, but I had two duvets on, so cant rly rely on it tbh. But it might have been an implantation dip. God, going crazy with this wait. Its like the 2nd real TWW ive done, and apparently Im not v good at it ><

I also had a lot of pain in the lower right part of my abdomen today, Im pretty sure that its my left ovary's turn to OV as the right one def did last month - had an ultrasound. So Im not worried about ectopics, and it wasnt sharp like normal OV pain which Ive had in the past. Was for like 45 mins and was a dull pain, was very odd, esp as im taking paracetamol back to back, maybe something to do with that. I dunno. 

I think Im going to wait til March 9th to test like I decided. AF is due that day I think, or close enough anyway.


----------



## hlynn

Helen- your symptoms sound good! just wait to test i think its much less stressful i stopped testing in november and i think its better..its easier on me just to get af and not be taking tests imagining lines that arent there..lol :)

i know im out this month but im trying to stay positive..im trying the patience thing because i really dont and never have had much of it..and its soo hard! but i guess it will happen when its supposed too..at least i do have signs that let me know when im out early so that im not wondering the whole two weeks only to be let down..i get let down early so when af comes its not so much of a shock.


----------



## cranberry987

So its saturday and I think Monique was due on today, did AF arrive? :(

Heather, it is lame that you feel like youre out this month, but like you say at least you know so you dont break your heart when you come on. Fingers crossed for both of your appointments soonish :)

Ive been having kinda dull pains again all day. Think its possibly just from having a large follicle from ovulation, I dunno, its not terribly painful, just bothersome, so I dont think its hyperstimulated as I think you really know about it if its that. 

Found a stash of cheapy preg tests which are 10miu/l which are the same as FRER I think, so ( I know, Im crazy) Im going to bosh em all this week. It keeps my mind calm for a few hours at least. And I have the proper ones for when its not a drill hehe

Had a day of mood swings, was hilarious looking back. Having a go at husband for something random then bursting into tears, then telling him off for driving too close to car in front, then bawling again... Went shopping and bought a lovely tunic which I rly didnt need, but hey ho, cheered me up :) 

Watching whole series of Jerico now - recorded from US tv somehow, its quite good as it feeds my paranoia about nuclear blasts! (see, you get a clue as to what occupies my mind now lol, as if anyone would ever bomb Somerset, all we have here is cider).


----------



## hlynn

yeah i think monique was busy today though with the bday party and stuff so we prolly wont hear from her for awhile..but i hope af stayed away from her!
i am either 8, 9 or 10 dpo today lol i could be any..i had a positive opk on wednesday and negative the day after but my ticker is 2 days after the + opk because i know they predict ahead of time, but yesterday and today my cm has slowed down a lot..still think im out but i like it so much better because im not running to the bathroom to check to see if i started all the time like i normally am every month when i start getting tons of cm :)
im still sick to my stomach a lot and bloated/crampy..thats really all though..not much more to report lol pretty boring month 
all your symptoms sound promising, helen, sounds like u might get ur bfp this month :D i got my fingers and toes crossed that u do!


----------



## cranberry987

Ah yes, I forget that not everyone is tied to their iPhone like me hehe

I dunno about this month, Im thinking that it might be just how my cycles are when I ovulate. Im starting to throw up in the evenings now - was sick last night and tonight. Exactly the same dpo as last month. I def ovulated Jan and Feb now, so maybe Ive never ovulated and therefore never had true PMS and now I am ovulating, this is what its like?

With your O dates, hard to know rly, but the average is that ppl OV the day after the last +ve opk, which would mean 24th Feb. Leave it til 12 days after then do a sensitive test, but be prepared to test again maybe?


----------



## hlynn

thats what im having trouble with..trying to find out if the people who get bfps have the exact same symptoms the bfp months as the bfn ones..if that makes sense lol i know they say generally af and pg symptoms are very much alike but im looking for more personal experiences..like symptoms that not everyone has like me, not everyone gets increased cm 4-5 days before af time and i was jw if i have that again does that mean im out or do the bfp cycles seem just like the bfn ones..hopefully that makes sense hehe :)
but i wouldnt lose hope yet if i was you i mean ur other symptoms sound good...but i understand about not getting to hopeful because being let down when af shows is a bummer..im not sure that ill do any tests this month..unless of course af is late..i would rather just wait it out and see if she shows..shes never late so if she goes to 2 days late i think ill test :)


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Ladies,

So, AF got me and I was really confused yesterday about it as well. I had a huge temp spike yesterday morning so I was super excited and ready to test but when I went to the washroom I had some spotting and it didn't normally start off the way I get AF so I thought hmm... this is promising. Anyhow, I figured I'd check throughout the day and see if it stopped or got heavier. Well, it was very light throughout the day and during the party it was still very light like it almost stopped. Well, I figured if my temp was still high in the morning and the spotting was still light or stopped that I would do an HPT. Well, when I got home from the party last night, AF got heavier and then I figured that's it, I'm out. 

Then this morning my temp dropped big time, so I'm kinda pissed off with my temp rise yesterday but now I think it was because I was sick. I have the worse headache today and my throat is really sore. Blah. Ah well, I'm off to my FS (fertility specialist, that's what we call it in Canada) on thursday. I'm hoping we can get started on all the tests and maybe even an unmedicated IUI this cycle too. I guess we'll see how it goes.

Heather, my dear, I'm getting super excited for you especially since your CM has slowed down. That's not normal for you. Hmm... sounds like we may have a BFP in a few days!! :) 

Helen, I agree with Heather, don't give up hope. It's so difficult to figure out if you're having PMS or pregnancy symptoms, but it's very possible that you are pregnant. 

You both have to promise me that if you do get your BFP this cycle, you still have to talk to me!! :hugs: 

We just have to all be positive right.... that's the only way to make it through all this. 

Anyhow, the birthday party was good, and my cake came out ok. As I said, I'm not a professional or anything. I think I've made about 6 full decorated cakes before. I just do it for fun, and I think I'll go get some training now cause it really is a lot of fun to do. It was a lemon chiffon with strawberry filling cake! Here's a couple of pictures (my niece is in one of them).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0109.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0110.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cranberry987

Aw, sorry Af got you :( Least you had the party to maybe keep your mind off it a bit?

That cake looks wicked! Well done :o Im such a rubbish cook. Just bought a breadmaker which you can make cakes in as well, hopefully that will mean i can fill the house with smells other than burning :) Making a seeded wholemeal loaf now, only going to take 5 hrs lol.

Im not going to temp next month, its a total waste of time. It only serves to torture us and give us false hope. Join me in not temping! :) NICE (Group who decide what can be done on the NHS, whats worth the money, whats a waste etc) doesnt recommend temping, and its free, so it must mean its rly bad if they dont tell us to do free stuff.

I think the first step for FS is usually tests, then clomid for a few months at least before IUI. Ive even seen someone take it when the problem was their husband not them. I think it makes the egg stronger and more likely to take, not sure completely. But tbh Id be surprised if they went straight to IUI. 

Could you have a rest this month from ttc while you have the tests? Just NTNP rather than think about things? It rly does help with the stress levels I think. We had a few months off, every 3 or 4 months or so just went with it.


----------



## hlynn

Monique so sorry she got you AND tricked you! that was mean..but of course i am very happy for u that ur going to an FS (i have heard it called both i am in the US though and i think here its called and RE) i really hope u can get ur bfp really soon! :hugs:
Oh and that cake looks awesome, i cant cook anything! lol me and my family live off hamburger helper dinners lol cuz they are so easy..i can barely cook anything hehe :)
Helen i agree with the temping thing thats why i never done it, it seems like it just tricks ladies and gives false hope
I am to be honest making myself not get excited, i have pretty much dried up down there..i will have some thin watery cm but just here and there and deff not a lot, and its not normal for me at all but i dont want to get my hopes up only to be let down, and as much as i hope and wish that this was my month i just dont think it is, i really think sometimes that i will never have another baby..and it breaks my heart! ive been having some cramping here and there..but i guess we will see..i might test on thursday if af hasnt came..i just have a feeling she will though :(
oh and monique of course i will talk to u if i get one (still dont think i will though lol) i cant wait to hear what u find out at the specialist! :)


----------



## cranberry987

You will get there, just gotta work at bit harder than most is all. Its frustrating that everything always takes so long. Would be much better if we had daily cycles wouldnt it. 365 tries per year rather than a measy 12 ><

Think how good it will be when you get your BFP, all worth it in the end.


----------



## hlynn

thanks helen and yes i know i will someday..i just wish that it could be as easy as everyone else! but i guess ill appreciate everything a lot more, all the pregnancy symptoms, gaining weight, sleepless nights..i wont complain like the ladies who get pregnant on accident and stuff..ill just be overly happy that i finally got my long awaited bfp :) i am just scared to get hopeful this month but deep down i kinda am...and i dont really wanna be just in case! but with the cm drying up and just kind of feeling positive about everything im deep down kind of excited..i also usually always get back pain on 7dpo which tells me that im out and didnt have that this month..so i guess we will see..but im deff waiting to test..til thursday unless af shows sooner :)


----------



## cranberry987

Your great holding out, Ive done 3 tests already lol. Got 10 free with some opks and I dont rly trust them, so dont mind if I waste them. 

Hope is a good thing, as long as youre prepared to be upset if you get AF. Crying isnt necessarily a bad thing - getting your period is upsetting after ttc and you gotta let yourself be upset rather than holding it all in. Then suck it up and get back on your horse (or husband hehe).


----------



## hlynn

lol i have 9 tests in my house that ive had since november! hehe they havent tempted me at all..they are just waiting..waiting to show up wth 2 lines instead of one..and i am deff prepared for af..i am hopeful but not confident if that makes sense..i know that theres a chance im not and prolly a bigger chance that im not than i am but i like having hope..it helps the time go a little faster and im not so miserable :) r u gonna keep testing?


----------



## cranberry987

I know what you mean, not rly expecting a BPF but if it is i'll be like ' I KNEW it' hehe

I probably will keep testing tbh, depends on what my temp does tmw, if it drops any more then I wont bother. Im working from home tmw, and its going to be a quiet day, so all I have to do is to obsess about stuff and knit my baby blanket - I know, rly bad idea knitting for my non-existant child, couldnt stop myself tho. At least its not booties! And, Im very proud of myself for not snagging anything off free-cycle yet, being v restrained all in all I think ><


----------



## hlynn

lol exactly!!
and yeah thats how i am today, DH has the flu, and the kids are off playing so here i am glued to the computer..should prolllly be cleaning the house but since when is that fun :winkwink: 
and i am so tempted all the time to get stuff for a baby..but i just think ill look like im in denial and theres no guarantee ill ever have another so i dont..but as soon as i see 2 lines i am deff gonna start! with my kids i waited but this one has taken so long i think ive waited long enough!


----------



## cranberry987

What's the time difference between us? It's 6.30pm here now. Weekend nearly over and back to work tmw:(


----------



## hlynn

its only 12:40pm here..so its way earlier lol..i am gonna clean sometime today im just gonna be slow at it and prolly take a lot of breaks :winkwink: lol


----------



## cranberry987

Ah lovely. Still loads of time then. I'm gonna log off and have dinner, watch some tv etc now. Hubby has cooked toad in the hole :) pancake day Tuesday and we had bangers in the freezer. Yum!


----------



## hlynn

sounds good! let me know tomorrow if u test and what it says :winkwink: good luck and enjoy your dinner!


----------



## cranberry987

Well temp is down again today so looks like im out :(


----------



## cranberry987

Hm. Went back to bed for 3 hrs and it went back up to 36.59. Grr. Stupid temping. Test was negative again lol

Going for my bloods taken today. Should have been 7dpo Rly but had the weekend so j thought better to wait Til after. Hopefully the lvls are still high enough to show ovulation. Would love some actual scientific proof

How are you both this morning? Nice and sunny here today. Daffodils just started flowering last week so everything is looking all springy :)


----------



## hlynn

helen arent u a little early for temp to be down? maybe it was an implantation dip and thats why it went back up..i deff wouldnt count urself out yet!


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Ladies,

How's it going? You ladies have been busy on here!! :)

I got sick. I have laryngitis and a nasty cough. I'm at home sick today. I did go into work around 7am to do some stuff and send out some emails, but then I came right back home. 

So, I was thinking that it may be a good thing if I don't get preggers this cycle. I'm going to still try, but if I don't get pregnant than that means I can drink and party like crazy in Miami. I'm going on April 4th and I'm suppose to get AF on April 2nd, so if I don't end up getting a BFP then my hubby and I are going to get buck wild in Miami. I can't wait. 

As for temping, my friend told me it's a good thing to do cause the FS will want to see what my cycles have been like for the last 6 months, so I'll just print off the BBT charts off of FF for historical records. Anyhow, I'm turning 36 in April, so the sooner I can get a BFP the better for me cause I want to have 2 kids and I'd seriously like to have them both before I'm 40. Man, if I could go straight to IVF and have twins right now, I'd do it. Yeah, I'm crazy!! :) 

Anyhow, Helen, you're temp hasn't dropped that far, so I think you're still good. It's well above the coverline so that's still terrific!! 

Heather, do you have any other symptoms? I think Thursday is going to be a very good day for all of us, cause you're going to test and I'm going to the FS. This is so very exciting. tee hee!!! I'm getting all giddy now.

So Heather, how's your daughter doing? Is she eating better now? Gaining a little more weight. Is she the little one that's having a birthday soon? 

Oh yeah, can I tell you my mother in law is a totally idiot. She thinks that when we buy a house early next year, it's going to be close to her. Little does she know that we're buying a house at least 30 minutes drive away from her. I do not want to live anywhere near her. What a weirdo! She keeps looking at houses in her area and then sending us details and prices. We're not going to even tell her when we buy the house. It'll be a nice surprise. tee hee :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

I dunno, maybe it is too early, just have to wait and see I think. 

I just had like a gush of CM - thought I was coming on as Ive never had anything like that. Went to the loo and there was just a bit of yellowish discharge when I wiped. Nothing since, this was probably mid morning and ive been kinda leaking ever since, gross i know.

My LP last month was 11 days so Im quite close, and would be expecting a dip today or tmw unless its a longer LP this month.

Grr, stupid body, cant it just tell me if im preg or not!

Dr Google says its fertile CM, ie ovulation, but its impossible. Theres lots of ppl saying 'gush of cm, am i pregnant' and no real answers.


----------



## cranberry987

Oh Florida will be fun :) I think youre right, can let your hair down a bit and relieve some of the stress. Sorry I missed your posting, was half way through then a call came in and I had to stop.

I rly hope the FS you see on Thursday is nice and proactive. Take everything with you, questions as well, even if you think theyre stupid - ask. I asked all sorts at mine, everything a product of this website, and I could tell the Dr thought I was being stupid, but its my appt not his :p I asked about extra shots during the cycle, eating more protein, you name it. Every answer was 'No' but at least I knew.

Either way, I agree, this is going to be a good week :)


----------



## hlynn

Monique- so sorry your sick :hugs: my DH is sick also, he tested positive for the flu virus yesterday so hes gonna be out of work for a few days as well :(
my daughter is getting better, but no it was my youngest that was sick, my oldest is the one with the birthday in a few weeks :) shes getting so excited and alls she wants for her bday is roller skates lol i did get her some, its for younger kids like her they are barbie she is gonna be so excited
but yeah my youngest is better i think the antiacid medicine helped a lot :)
no i have no more symptoms lol, today ive been kind of sick to my stomach again, it had went away yesterday but returned today, but i dont think thats a symptom because everyone around me has been sick so im pretty sure im just geting my fair share of sickness lol :) otherwise no, my cm hasnt returned, i wll have a little here and there and its mostly thin and white kind of like milk..but it only happens here and there and its not much, so thats the only thing thats keeping my spirits up lol oh and usually on like 7dpo i get a backache for a little bit and i didnt have that this month..so either my body is being a trickster or maybe they are all good signs :) we will see i suppose! 
miami sounds awesome, i would love to go there i want a vacation so bad!


----------



## cranberry987

ooh, found this

"Around the time of implantation many women experience a sudden increase in cervical fluid again and there even may be some pink or brownish tint to some of the cervical mucus. This is thought to be a bit of blood that is caused by the implantation of the egg in the lining of the uterus. After this initial increase in cervical mucus and a slight tint pink the experience of each woman varies widely."

I do know that if i looked hard enough i could find a page saying that increased CM meant i was pregnant with an alien baby, so much pinches of salt needed, but still. ooh!


----------



## hlynn

lol yeah ive heard that too but for me when i get tons of cm it means af is coming in a few days so i am happy as heck to be dry right now lol i did have an increase in cm at like 5, 6 and 7 dpo and then dried up at 8 and have been pretty dry since..so thats the only thing thats keeping me optimistic lol because since ive been trying ive never been dry around af..always have tons of cm pouring outta me


----------



## cranberry987

Ok temp the sameish today. Hpt negative again but there was a bit of fluff on it which fooled me for second!

Thinking about acupuncture for next cycle if I don't get preg. Was going to have it this one but couldn't afford it int the end. A friend could do it as he practices in a
Town near me. Needs daily visits around ov I think. Not sure if it's to help
Ov or help implantation, might look into it

Hope you're well. Were nearly there for this month, only a few days to
Go

Hmm while writing this I just got a feeling I get when I'm about to come on. Kinda like I need a poo but don't. Grr. Won't be surprised if I come on today


----------



## cranberry987

Feeling gone and I've not come in yet. Usually would come on right after the poo feeling hehe

All good then ;) been to the gym for a few classes then had a double lunch and still hungreh! Pancake day today so lotsa carbs later :) do you guys do that? Something to do with lent I think.


----------



## hlynn

well im glad af hasnt came yet..10dpo can still be too early..ive seen lots of ladies not get bfp till 14dpo or later..just depends on the woman or pregnancy i guess! heres its only 9:30 AM lol so i just got up not long ago..im hungry though DH is feeling better so i might tell him to go get some good food :)


----------



## cranberry987

My LP last month was 11 days, so in theory Im due on tmw. Going to do a FRER tmw, last one so fingers crossed. Have to wait til AF comes or doesnt after that as I cba to order more from amazon

Glad hubby is feeling better, flu can tear through a family. My mum gave it me as an xmas present last year :/


----------



## so_anxious

Hiya!

How's it going? I still feel like crap. I went into work today, but I probably should have stayed home. I think I may have strep throat, I usually get it around this time of year. I get it every year and sometime multiple times a year. I even had scarlet fever last year cause I didn't take care of it. Blah.

So, Helen your temps are still high, so that's good. Let's hope AF stays away. So, is your LP short? Have you considered taking vitamin B6, I heard that helps to lengthen your LP. Not sure what's the minimum LP to sustain pregnancy. Also, accupunture is suppose to be really good as well, I may consider it too. I think my health insurance pays for part of it. 

Heather, let's hope your body isn't playing tricks on your either. But I think you're in a good position, since you've been pregnant before, it's bound to happen again, right??? I have complete faith in the fact that you'll get pregnant really soon. I know it's been a while, but my analytical mind is telling me that the longer we're all at it, the more chances we have to get pregnant. They say that about 90% of fertile women get pregnant within 1 year, so I say our odds are working for us now!! :)

So, I found a website here in canada that is similiar to this site but it's mainly for women that are seeing fertility specialists. The women talk about the different clinics and doctors and costs. I found my clinic that I'm going to on Thursday and I found out that the cycle monitoring can be pretty tedious cause you're suppose to go there in the morning from 7 to 9am for bloodwork and ultrasounds and then you have to wait to see the dr after that, but sometimes the wait is like 2 hours before you see the dr or if you have to do an IUI or IVF. Anyhow, I guess it's worth it, but my only concern is missing alot time from work. I don't really want to tell my boss that I'm going to do this fertility stuff, my boss is a man and I don't feel comfortable telling him this kind of stuff. I guess if it's taking me from work a lot, I'll have to tell him something. Ah well, I guess it's a good thing that it's across the street from work.


----------



## cranberry987

Morning

Hope you feel better soon monique-have you tried taking echinacia? It always helps when im ill. Try to take it easy tho, won't get better if you push yourself

With the drs, could you take it as holiday for the first few days? Then once you know what path you're taking you can decide if you're going to tell your boss. Would it be classed as a medical appt needing time off? My husband always just makes up the time and I'm self employed so I have no idea:) maybe there's someone female in hr you could talk to tho?

Did an early test which was neg again, but still no AF. I think 11 day lp is ok tbh if it is that but haven't tried taking anything apart from normal preg multi vits - I read that someone had a worse lp with b6 and clomid so don't want to mess things around

Temps are still looking ok, need to retest in 3 hrs when I wake up again. Let's hope I stay hot!


----------



## cranberry987

Just realised that k might have actually ovulated later than I thought. With the temp rise at cd 24 and spotting on 26 do you think this could have been ov? My body tried to ov on the 18th but didn't then tried again a few days later?

Totally freaking out as we missed ov if it was then. I know sperm can survive for 5 days+ but not v likely tbh. And also it means have to wait another week to start new cycle then. :Cry:


----------



## hlynn

monique- i feel positive some months and not some other months..there are months when i think that ill never get pregnant again but then some that have me thinking i will..hehe..im feeling optimisitic this month but not too much..i just know that a lot of the things i normally get that tell me im out arent around, so its making me a little hopeful but i dont want to get all excited to be let down, and i will be so mad at my body if its playing games with me! lol
helen- i wish i knew more about temping to help u out..but sadly i only know that it rises after ovulation and stays up til af..not much else :( i sure hope u didnt miss ovulation though!


----------



## cranberry987

Got my blood tests today which were done on cd28 and they were 12, more than 30 is ovulation, so i didnt ovulate basically. gutted. going to talk to dr tmw hopefully so will ask to up my dose, might pay for a monitored cycle too, cant rly afford it, but i cant do this month after month.


----------



## hlynn

:hugs: is there still a chance that u could have? isnt 12 a little high to have nothing happen and what about ur temps showing u did?


----------



## cranberry987

Probably produced the follicle but didnt release an egg. Going to see about having a hgc shot next cycle maybe if my dr calls me back. But tonight I'm just gonna get wasted.


----------



## so_anxious

helen, maybe you ovulated later, cause when I look at your chart there is an obvious temp rise. Are they saying that your temp can rise and you still not ovulate? If that's the case, then there's a possibility that I don't ovulate too. This is kind of scary!!! I'm so sorry hun!! :hugs:

Would an HGC shot help you to ovulate? I agree with you get wasted girl.... 

Heather, it's hard to stay positive when month after month we're disappointed, but I guess positivity helps us with the stress, right??? I don't know, I still feel like crap, but I'm totally excited for my appointment tomorrow. yippee!!!

I have faith in all of us this year!! :)


----------



## cranberry987

I think that the theory is that you produce the follicle but it doesn't get big enough to make the egg pop. So there's some progesterone (and therefore some temp peak) but less. No way to tell rly if you ovulate or not from temping. It seems to be complete bullshit. Def not doing it from now on. 

I just came on so starting clomid again Friday :(

I rly hope your appt goes well tmw. Do not leave until they have answered all your questions. And if they say is there any more questions, think for 5 secs before you reply. You're bound to come away wishing you'd asked something so don't worry.


----------



## hlynn

:hugs: so sorry helen..this was my last shot with clomid so im gonna be a little worried if no bfp this month..just because im wondering what else the RE will do..if ur not supposed to take it more than 6 months how we will do nething else? i usually need help with ovulating..but last month i did on my own just with a 9 day lp..hmmm! now im wondering hehe


----------



## cranberry987

I have heard that ppl sometime take clomid for longer but you might need to have a rest in between cycles. It does increase the risks etc but it can be dine. Normally tho they assume that there's an additional problem so try something else

You're not out yet tho so fingers crossed :)


----------



## hlynn

im pretty sure im out..even though im not having a normal seeming cycle i can just feel it, ya know? i just dont think i am..im soo used to seeing bfns and getting af i just cant imagine anything different happening for me! but im not too sad like normal, just patiently waiting for somehting to happen hehe :)
idk if this happens to anyone else but i think on a normal bfn cycle i can feel my hormones dropping or something, llike at 10 or 11dpo i feel really depressed and on edge and sad all day, i dont think that has happened yet but idk, i just know it happens to me most months..i wonder if anyone else has that lol i should start a thread


----------



## cranberry987

Quite confused. Usually when AF arrives it's heavyish spotting for a few hrs with cramps which needs a pad for then I'll need a tampon. All I've had so far is a small amount of brown when I wipe. Ofc my crazy brain now saying it's ib. 

I know clomid can make periods lighter but how am I supposed to know when day one is this way. Dr said it's the first day you wake up with flow enough to need a tampon. So day 1 is tmw now? With two days of spotting?


----------



## hlynn

i have had all brown spotting as a period on clomid..but it could be ib for u..guess its hard to tell ull just have to wait and see what happens in the next few days :) fx'ed it is!


----------



## cranberry987

Red This morning just rly light so I guess this is cd1. Least I know now I didn't get the timing wrong ness starting to worry that id ov'd 5 days later than i thought and wasted
A cycle. 

I cant believe you haven't tested yet! So much will power!


----------



## hlynn

lol i decided not to test today either..i want to give af a chance to show first..i just have a feeling she will! so i dont wanna do any tests til sunday but i have a feeling shes gonna show today or tomorrow..stupid :witch: lol..i just hope if she comes its during the week and not the weekend because i want to get my RE appointment made and what not


----------



## cranberry987

Youre quite lucky to get apps so fast. We would have to wait, god, months. Even if I just want to see my GP it takes yonks to get an appt.


----------



## hlynn

im not too sure how fast i will get in, thats why i needa call asap if she shows so i can start to get everything going..ugh i hate the 14, 15 and 16dpo..i never know shes gonna show! i have a tendancy to show anywhere between these 3 days and it sucks! lol i wish it was just one day i started everytime so i knew more what to expect thats why im waiting so long because i have started at 16dpo before more than once


----------



## cranberry987

Id call and make an appt then cancel if AF shows, or would they charge you?


----------



## hlynn

well im not sure, my ob was gonna refer me to a dr i think so she said to call if af shows..im not sure if i can call and ask if she can refer me just in case? i will tmorrow since it'll be friday if af hasnt shown by then ill just tell her i think i might start over the weekend and she what she says lol


----------



## cranberry987

Tbh she'll probably just say wait, doubt she'll see the urgency. Annoying but you might be right to wait.


----------



## hlynn

lol yeah that what i was thinking, im not in too much of a hurry though..honestly all that money im gonna be spending can wait a litlte bit :winkwink: as much and as badly as i want another baby its not urgent..it may be urgent to ME lol but its not urgent


----------



## cranberry987

Things are looking good for a 2011 bump tho I think. We're all a way along the journey, boring tho isnt it.

My Dr hasnt called yet. I dont know if he will tbh. Hes private so under no obligation to call me, could just tell me to book an appt for 300 quid just to bump my doseage up. Hope he does call tho as Im due to start the meds tmw. I do know that last cycle was the turn of the left ovary is the one with a few cysts on, so this cycle should be the right one, which seems to be ok. So, might be a bit better, who knows tho. 

SO bored of all this. Havent given one thought about how to actually bring up these brats im trying to cook, all my energy is going into making one cell meet another ><


----------



## hlynn

i hear ya..it gets boring after awhile at first its all exciting and u think it will happen fast and then as time goes on its just depressing and boring and tired of waiting and waiting all the time! i woke up this morning so nervous lol but im so tired now i just wanna go back to bed!! ive been sleeping so much lately! but its not unusual i always get like this around when af is due so im not counting being tired all the time as anything special lol..blahhh


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Ladies,

So, Heather are you on Clomid right now? If not, then I think you're pregnant. Last cycle you got AF at 9dpo, right? If you're not on Clomid right now and you're going onto 15-16 dpo then I think you're knocked up. OOOh, I'm so excited for you. I swear on all things that are holy, I hope that you get your BFP this cycle!! :happydance:

Helen, you have PCOS right? What are the symptoms for that and how did you find out you had it?

As for me, well I just got back from my FS and talk about an emotional journey. Sheesh, I feel so badly for women who are infertile, I pray to God that I'm not infertile, but here's what happened.

So, my hubby and I got there at 1:20pm, our appt was at 1:30pm. We waited about 15 minutes and then they called me to do an ultrasound, including internal ultrasound. Then, when I finally got out about 20 minutes later, the dr called both of us in. So, then he took a complete history, I mean it took about 30 minutes to get our history. 

Then he told us that from both of our histories, he wants to do a number of tests to rule out low quality eggs. I already did the day 3 test, but he wanted to do another test called AMH and with the day 3 test and the AMH that will be a complete diagnosis for ovarian reserve. Then he also wanted to rule out PCOS with a hormone test and then he wanted to do a CA125 test to rule out ovarian cancer or endometriosis.

Also, I have to do the HSG test on Tuesday to see if my tubes are blocked.

As for my hubby, he has to do a SA and my doctor did have some concerns with him because my hubby had a hernia and he also has kidney stones. Together it makes a deadly combination for low sperm count or just being sterile. So, my hubby is doing that test on Saturday.

While we were there we did a bunch of blood tests. It was insane, she took 20 viles of blood from me and 10 viles from my hubby. It was funny cause my hubby almost fainted and the lady was making fun of him, she said "your wife had more blood drawn and she's ok". That was kinda funny. She gave him some apply juice.

Anyhow, so after the result of the blood tests, HSG and SA, he was determine what the next steps are. I should know all of it by Wednesday. 

The great thing is that he gave me 4 options or steps that he'd like to me to get going with already. 

First step: Natural Cycle with a test of CM and sperm together, even if it's good, he said that I can do an IUI. So either way, I'll probably do an IUI by next weekend.

Second step: if the natural cycle doesn't work then they put me on drugs and injections for superovulation with IUI.

Third step: Laparoscopy to determine if there are any uterine issues and then fix them.

Fourth step: IVF - the FS told me that he doesn't even consider this because I'm still young. Imagine I'm young at 36. 

He said that the average age of women there was 39 years old, so I'm considered young. that made me laugh.

Anyhow, so I did have to pay for one of the blood test which was $175 and then for my hubby the SA test includes a DNA fragmentation test which we have to pay $185 for, but the rest of the tests are paid for by our government insurance, which is helpful. 

Wow, this is a long email, but I just wanted to let you know what happened. I'm glad that we're doing all these tests and that I should know something by Wednesday.

Anyhow, I have to go do another blood test tomorrow morning and then I have to drop off the semen on Saturday and then another blood test and ultrasound on Monday and then the HSG on Tuesday. If everything look ok, then I'll be going back probably on Friday for the sperm/cm test and then an IUI on Saturday or Sunday. Gosh, I'm going to be busy next week. 

I'm going to talk to my boss tomorrow morning and let him know that I have some health issues and that I'll be going for tests throughout the week. I hope he understands.


----------



## cranberry987

wow they like to do things fast dont they. they didnt want you to try clomid first? thats good, hope the iui works, ive not rly read anything about it as its quite far off for us, hope it goes ok.

Ive had a bad evening, feeling quite down. Cant believe all that last month was for nothing, I didnt even ovulate. Seeing friends bleet on facebook about how their kids threw up on them and stuff, just smug idiots tbh. 

Husband is just useless too, just said we have years to get pregnant, I cant do this much longer and he thinks that its ok because we can try until im 50. stupid man. basically if its not looking promising by xmas then things have to change, cant go on just failing every month.

With PCOS, its so vague that if youre a bit overweight and arent preg after a year they basically just label you. All my blood tests are fine apart from low progesterone, not high lh like most pcos, and for 3 ultrasounds they couldnt find any cycts, only this last us with private dr he said there were cycts, but then the nhs nurses couldnt even find my ovaries twice.

wanted to talk to dr last night to up my dose, his secretary said he would call but ofc he didnt, so now im stuck doing another cycle exactly the same for no reason. it didnt work last month so whats going to change. nothing ever goes right for me so i have literally no belief that it will this time.

All this time and Ive ovulated once, chances are low each month as it is to get pregnant. 6 cycles with clomid and one a waste, this next one will be a waste as nothing will have changed, same with number 3, then ill have a hycosy in may while i take no 4 and will be able to change my meds for 5 and 6. great. 

its all just too much for me basically, have ppl around me falling pregnant and im supposed to be supportive, but i just want them to piss off and die and shut up about their bloody morning sickness, putting up cots and crap.

one woman was actually telling me that all we had to do was have sex on day 14 and it would all be fine, i was like, no, i dont ovulate, so hows that even going to work, he could just as well have sex with the cat and would be about as likely to get pregnant. 

going to try to get back to sleep now after that rant, im sure itll carry on tmw as im just so down and upset, sorry for moaning.


----------



## hlynn

monique- sounds like u will get ur bfp REAL soon! :dance:
and no i actually did take the clomid this cycle..100mg the upped my dose, so its not unusual for me to have long lps on clomid..but ive never went longer than a 16 day lp so if by sunday my af doesnt show i will test..but like i said im not too hopeful i feel like shes gonna come..sighh..i hope i can get into the RE really soon and have some options and answers! i cant wait to see how everything turns out for u!
helen- :hugs: so sorry ur feeling down, i have had many days like that, soooo many. my DH is the same, although he is just as upset he tends to never freak out like i do about ttc things..he always says "we will keep trying" and "u will get pregnant soon i know it" those things just bother me because i understand we can keep trying, but it doesnt mean its gonna work just like it hasnt the last year and a half! and he thinks he knows ill get pregnant soon..ya right! ugh lol i totally can relate girl! i hope ur feeling better tomorrow


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Helen,

I think Heather and I both know how you feel. Watching others get pregnant with not much work is so bloody annoying. My hubby has a friend who keeps asking us if Im pregnant and my hubby tells him that when it happens he would let him know. Well, then the guy tells my hubby it only took me and my wife the first try to get pregnant. So, my hubby got mad at him and said, its different for everyone, dude. On top of that the guy keeps inviting us to his house with another couple that has kids. So, the evening will be all about their little children and really I dont want to hang over at someones house to talk about kids right now. 

I hope you feel better. It really sucks to want something so badly and not be able to get it. :hugs:

Heather, you totally have to tell us if you get your BFP or AF. Im so excited for you, I can barely contain myself. Tee hee 

Man, Im still at work right now, and I need to talk to my boss before I head over to do my blood work, but I havent eaten yet cause its a fasting test. I hope hes in soon before I faint from starvation!!


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya girls

Hope youre having a good friday :) Hope your boss was understanding and that you managed to get over there before you started eating the furniture hehe

Things are looking a bit less dark here, spoke to my Drs secretary and he said that a progesterone lvl of 12 means that either it was done on wrong day, or its sub optimal for ovulation. which i think means it was a half baked egg. So going to have a monitored cycle, should cost around £500 I think. Ultrasound will be on cd12, so March 21st, then were going away to cornwall for a dirty weekend as I think Ill be due to OV on the sunday/monday.

started the clomid again this morning, feel ok so far, maybe im used to the hunger now. Had a nice morning at the gym, loads of ppl there on spa days which they pay loads for, and im there every day, felt v smug :)

I also found a facebook status thread on here - can post what you want to post on facebook(but also dont want to post) there if you know what I mean, feels good to at least to let it out.

fingers crossed that Aunt Flo stays away this weekend heather, its so rude for guests to arrive uninvited at weekends, hope she realises this :)

x


----------



## hlynn

monique lol dont be too excited! i think she might be on her way in! i got 2 pretty big cramps earlier, so i think i might be in for AF this weekend! ugh what a :witch: i hate her!
im still trying to stay positive but its slowly fading..lol
helen so glad ur feeling better! i wish u the best this month and if ur getting all that monitoring i think u have a great shot at a bfp! sounds like both of u will be getting it this cycle! i will mostly likely have to sit it out this cycle til i can get in with the RE..if af doesnt arrive sometime before 5 but does tonight or over the weekend its gonna be disappointing and ill have to wait til monday...errg lol!
ill let u ladies know when the :witch: shows though! thanks for wishing for me though :winkwink:


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

I'm having a rly weird period, might be down to the clomid, not sure. There's basically just blood and blood clots, and it's quite heavy. Normally I have mucusy period stuff rathe r than actual blood. My dr mentioned possible fibroids and I had never thought of it but he size of one of the clots scared the crap out of me last night. It looked like a jelly baby and I thought Omg I've had a mc. Then realised that to it to get to that size I would have had to be weeks late ><

Hope you both have a nice weekend. I'm seeing a friend for lunch and going to th gym. Not much exciting :)

X


----------



## hlynn

hmm thats weird, since i started clomid i only have light spotting periods, its pretty crazy ive never had a heavy one..idk much about fibroids and stuff..not much going on on this end either..moms in town so prolly wont be on much this week :)


----------



## cranberry987

One day closer to Sunday and AF didn't show up yet! Yey


----------



## so_anxious

hey ladies,

how ya doing? had a pretty busy day yesterday, my hubby had to put in a closet organizer and then he's painting the bathroom. I guess I should say that my hubby was busy and I was supervising him. tee hee!! :winkwink:

so, what's up? Heather my dear, did AF show up yet. I'm praying that she didn't. 

Helen, I use to get huge clots when I was a teenager, I also had the really heavy and painful cramps. I would get so sick that I would throw up all the time during AF. Not sure what was going on back then, but since I've gotten older AF is not so bad at all. I wonder if it is the clomid that is causing the heavy period. It's crazy how different everyone reacts to that medication. Also, did you dr check to see if you have fibroids or is he just guessing?

So, I have to get another u/s tomorrow morning to see if I can still do my HSG on Tuesday. The dr said that if the follicle is too big then I might have to wait cause the HSG shouldn't be performed close to ovulation. So I'm hoping it's not that big, cause I'd like to have it done asap. Also, my hubby has asked to come with me to the HSG test. tee hee, he's too sweet. So, he's going to take half day off on Tuesday to be supportive of me. Yeah!!


----------



## cranberry987

Sounds good! Hopefully the follicle isn't too big yet, you're a bit away from ov still so fingers crossed

Re the fibroids, they've seen something minor on an us but dr wants to wait Til I've done three rounds if clomid Til they check things. Can check tubes at the same time. Can't get it done on the nhs as I dont have any symptoms rly and you need to have been trying over 2 Yrs for nhs anyway

Rly Weepy today. Started dieting again today which isn't helping but I need to lose three stone if I need ivf so better get cracking soon


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies..af came of course yesterday :(
pretty sad but i expected it, why i didnt test or nething :shrug:
i wont be getting on though anymore, as i wont be trying
maybe in about 6 months when me and DH can get some money saved up for an RE
until then i either dont ovulate on normal cycles or have short lps to where i cant get pregnant anyway
so, thanks for all the support and everything and with all the help both u ladies are gonna get i just know this will be ur month! :hugs:
ive just been trying for so long now, 17 months and nothing so im not too hopeful for the future..but trying to stay positive u never know sometimes surprises happen
good luck and :dust: to both of u!


----------



## so_anxious

Heather, my sweet, I'm so sorry to hear that AF showed up, but I think that you're right and it's probably best to take it easy for a while. You have been trying for a while and who knows now that you're going to be taking it easy, I'm sure you'll get your bfp. 

Thanks for being super supportive and sensitive. I'm going to miss you and I wish you all the best as well. 

Take care!!
Monique


----------



## cranberry987

Im rly sorry to hear that, things seemed so positive for this cycle :( No chance you can get a loan or something instead of saving? Or use a 0% credit card maybe.

You might actually enjoy having a break tho, just focus on the family and have a nice summer.

Take care

x


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Helen,

How ya doing today? I went to get my bloodwork and u/s again today and I have to go again tomorrow morning. My dr may not do the hsg test tomorrow, it will all depend on if I'm too close to ovulation. I'm hoping I'm not cause I won't be able to do the hsg next cycle either. I'm going to Miami during most of my period and you're suppose to do the hsg from cd5 to cd10.

How's the clomid going this cycle any side effects?


----------



## cranberry987

Can't believe things are happening so quickly for you. Good luck tmw

This cycle going ok so far. Had major hot flushes today. Started dieting again in case I need ivf and that's going good too. Only a week Til my us, rly hoping the follicles do something but I'm sure I'll need to fork out for another


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Helen,

How's it going on today? Still getting hot flashes. Have you lost any weight since you've been dieting? I had to do a lot of walking yesterday and today since I was at a course for the last two days. I haven't done that much walking since before I got married last year. I should really get out and do more. It actually felt really good.

So, did the dr actually find out if you ovulated or not? Your temps were looking really good. When I saw my FS, I showed him my FF charts and he was excited by the fact that there was a noticable temp rise after ovulation. Anyhow, I didn't do the HSG, this morning when I went in for another blood test and u/s, they said that I'm going to ovulate within the next 2-4 days so it would be too soon to do the HSG test. I'm kinda bummed about it cause I can't do it next cycle either since I'll be in Miami, but my dr did say that I should be ok. He said that I'm one of the younger patients there. I thought 36 was old. hmm...

Anyhow, yeah, they're really moving fast with me, which is fine by me. I'm just more anxious for the dr to do all the tests so that I can finally find out if there really is something wrong with me or maybe I just need to be more patient.

So, what else is new?


----------



## cranberry987

Ah that's a shame. Maybe you can switch off a bit when you go away and come back with the energy needed for the next steps

Not much going in with me. Last day of clomid today, having awful hot flushes and rly Weepy then angry for no reason. Hope it bloody works this month. Last month i think the follicle didnt mature enough so they're going to measure it this month to see. Should be 20mm or so. If it doesn't work then it's injectables I think which I'm ok with. And if it is big enough they can give me a hcg shot to make the egg pop out. 

Only been dieting since sunday but lost 5lbs of water-3 was on the first day. Doing slimming world so I weigh in in on Mondays. I lost 3 stone last year and I'd like to lose another 1.5 for now. Then 1.5 more after a little break maybe. Will wait and see how it goes. 

Been trying to get husband into bed but he won't. Says hes saving his energy as we start bding eod on Thursday. Hardly makes me feel v alluring tho, feel like a test tube or something. He Rly doesn't think sometimes.


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Helen,

How's it going? I'm so happy for you that you lost 5 lbs that's really good. How's your hubby doing today? I swear men can be so insensitive sometimes and not think. What's wrong with DTD at times when you may not be fertile. Good grief.

Well, I hope the hot flashes have stopped. As for me, today I feel so completely bloated, like super bloated. I got a peak on my CBFM today and I also got another +OPK, so I think I should be ovulating tomorrow. I'm going in again to my FS for more bloodwork and an u/s, but I'm wondering if I'll ovulate by then??

Also, I just thought about this last night, but I keep thinking about the gel they use for the transvaginal ultrasound and if that harms sperm. I'm going to bring my preseed tomorrow just in case she uses the gel again. Ah well.

Ah man, I just want this week to be over, I'm so tired right now.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Still horrible side effects, rly depressed too which I think its just the clomid and everything getting on top of me. Found out that my bff is ttc and shes been lying to me about stuff. She had said she would start when they went on honeymoon in april, so I thought I had a few more months, now shes gonna get preg this month and im just devastated with jealousy. She invited me round sunday which isnt like her - always me arranging things, and im sure shes going to tell me shes preg then, so ive turned her down. cant cope with it.

also, i went to the gym and i know i was booked on a class, but they kicked me out as they said they were full, even tho others there hadnt booked. i had planned to stay there all morning and then see a colleague, but i ended up in bed crying my heart out.

tried not to eat crap, then broke late afternoon, its just such a self soother, so today ive put 2 on, mostly water I think as i didnt rly eat that much - def under 2k calories all day, just that any time i break my diet at all i put water on

rly just want this US on monday over with. I know its going ot show that im not ovulating on clomid and i just want to get onto injectables. I hope that they will give me less side effects. If i stay on clomid then im going to have to get signed off work - would get about 10% of my wage but I cant work as depressed as this. Going to struggle through today and tmw then just crash at the weekend. Monday off and my mum visiting me, then the US.

GL with your US, hopefully the follicles will be nice and big. Im not sure about the gel, i think it would probably be neutral if anything, esp as its a FS. Worth checking tho.


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Girl,

How are you doing now? I'm so sorry that you're feeling so depressed. This whole TTC process is quite depressing isn't it. I also have a coworker that's starting to try to have a baby and she's 5 years younger than me, so she should be pregnant within the next 3 months and I'm already totally jealous.

As for the weight issue, have you ever considered measuring yourself instead of weighing yourself. I also suffer from eating when I'm depressed so I tend to gain weight really easily, but one of my doctors a very long time ago told me that our weight flutuates during the day and is always up or down during the week. She told me that I should just use a tape measure and measure the inches instead. I started to do that and it feels much better. I don't even know how much I weight anymore, but I do know my waist, hips and bust size and I also know when my pants start to get a little snug that it's probably time to watch what I eat.

I agree with you about calorie counting, that's an excellent way to watch what you eat. 

Gosh, I wish I could make you feel better. I wish our weight didn't have to play a part of our fertility. 

I'm not sure if the injectables would make you less moody, but I think that would be an excellent idea. Maybe you should take a little vacation as well. Is that possible?

I went in again today for the bloodwork and ultrasound. My dr said that I ovulated and showed me the progression of my follicle from Monday, since monday it grew from 18mm to yesterday it was about 22mm and today it's back at 14mm since I ovulated. I guess it starts to shrink after you ovulate.

Anyhow, the dr said that I need to wait 2 weeks now and if I don't get my period by March 30th, I should POAS and if it's positive I should take a blood test at the clinic. If I don't get a BFP and AF still hasn't arrive I still need to go in to do a blood test.

So, all this will probably happen before I go to Miami, so even if AF arrives I can still go to the clinic to get my CD 3 tests before my trip.

You have to let me know what happens at your u/s on Monday. I hope it all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Good news about your us. Fingers crossed then. Did you bd enough this cycle?

We've started bding eod now. My heart isn't rly in it this cycle tho. Cbfm started asking me for sticks this morning cd 9. Just passing time rly now. Apologised to friend for having a go at her and she's bit replied so I suppose that's another of my friendships which is totally one sided. Can't be arsed with it tbh as it's just more stress. 

We have a weekend away booked next weekend and rich gets his yearly bonus then too of about £3k so were going to treat ourselves with that a bit. Screw saving. 

Feeling less clomid depressed, think it's just normal sadness now. Us is Monday evening so will let you know how it goes. I don't expect much tho


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Helen,

I just wanted to wish you good luck today at your ultrasound. Please let me know how that goes!!


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks. I'm horribly anxious about it. Wish the day would go faster


----------



## cranberry987

Follicles were 8mm and need to be 20. So I'm done. Can't deal with this any more. Leaving husband at the weekend and giving up everything


----------



## so_anxious

Wait, wait, wait, what do you mean? Aren't you at the beginning of your cycle, then 8mm is ok. Are you ok?


----------



## cranberry987

Even if I ov on cd19 like last month they will only get to about 16mm the nurse said. And 16 seems optimistic tbh. Needs to be over 20 for ov. So I'm letting him get on with his life. When he's 80 and looks back at his life he'll thank me. I'll be sat at home looking at the wall.


----------



## so_anxious

Oh my dear, I'm so sorry. Do you really think that's good idea? Maybe you should take a little vacation with a girlfriend or family. You know just some time away from it all. Gosh, sweetie, I feel so badly, isn't there anything they can do for you. How about injectables?


----------



## cranberry987

I don't want to waste his life any longer and I haven't got the strength to carry on.


----------



## so_anxious

I know you don't want to waste his life, but I don't think you are and I'm sure he doesn't feel the same way either. I think you're going to have a hard time getting rid of him. If he loves you, he's not going to let you go without a fight.

I have to tell you that I still think you have a chance. There's tons of women with PCOS that still have babies. You may have to consider IVF or maybe eve donor eggs, but anyhow, I think you may need to seriously take a break. I wish I could tell you that I know how you feel, but I'm not in your position and I can only tell you that it will get better, sweetie.


----------



## cranberry987

I dont think ive got the strength to take a break, Ill crash even harder. I need to get this cycle over with but the time just drags. Im not going to leave husband but i still believe he'd be better off without me. I was ill do two years, struggled back to being well, everyone said itll get better, and it didnt, we just had this nightmare to deal with. I dont know what to do for the best, dont have many options


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Helen,

How are you doing today?


----------



## cranberry987

Hi. I'm a bit better today I suppose. Still quite down but not had a cry. Turned up to work and client was 7months pregnant. Least she wasn't a smug one

Spoke to dr and he says this cycle won't be a complete washout but still doesn't sound that promising. Not doing more us this cycle. Switching to injectables next cycle and have appt on April 5th which is cd27 to talk about it all. A lot more expensive but I can't do the clomid again esp as he wanted me to go up to 150:/

How are you doing? Got anything booked in or just waiting on AF?


----------



## so_anxious

oh I'm so happy that you're feeling a little better. :hugs: I was worried about ya! I'm glad that you're going on injectables, I think that may work better and you'll have better results. 

So, no more appts, just have to wait now. AF is suppose to arrive next Thursday (Mar 31) and I'm suppose to test if I don't get it and then go in for a blood test on the Friday. So, it's just a waiting game now. 

I'm not feeling too great though, been having AF type cramping since yesterday. I'm hoping its a good sign, but who knows, right? Ah well, just have to wait and see.


----------



## cranberry987

Hope the wait isn't too unbearable. Not long now Til you can get cracking with the next step

I'm not sure about the cramping tbh, AF and preg symptoms are so similar it's hard to know. Try to take your mind off things a bit, you've done all you can at least


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Hun,

How ya doing today? My cramping is extremely light now so I'm just waiting till next week to see what happens.


----------



## cranberry987

Feeling a bit less depressed today but the mood swings are back :/ have an odd feeling in right ovary area, like painful pressure kinda. Cbfm still low and im rly hoping that my cycle isn't too long so I can start with the fsh injections


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Helen,

How's it going today? I've been on a training course for work since yesterday and I have to go back todsay. It's so boring!! Anyhow, I'm glad you're feeling better day by day.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Been away for the weekend and I've had a cold :( quite the worst timing rly. Typical isn't it. Signed up for a 5k run in July and going to start training next week. Have a 6 wk training plan but I'm quite unfit so will give myself extra time. Was hoping to go Sunday but im not sure with this cold. Might just walk a bit instead. 

Hope your course went well. Think of me when I have to interpret for boring courses 50% of my time :/


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Helen,

Sorry, I haven't posted in a bit. I was feeling a little sicky lately and well, it looks like my hubby finally knocked me up. I went to my FS this morning to do a blood test, so I should officially have the results by 5pm today. 

How are you doing? When do the injectables start?
 



Attached Files:







PGtest.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cranberry987

Thats great, perfect timing :)

Looks like youre moving to the first tri section finally :)

Only on CD 20 still and I think its going to be a long cycle, so have to wait and see rly. Thinking about giving clomid another try at 150mg, need to be monitored but I reckon I can handle another round - dont want to look back and think what if


----------



## so_anxious

Yeah, I think you're right to give it another try. It did help you ovulate once right. hey maybe the higher dose is all you need.

Anyhow, I'll still be here to chat with ya. I'm not going to leave you. :hugs: It's still really early for me so I'm just going to be cautious.


----------



## cranberry987

'll be honest and say that it would be too hard for me to hear baby news and I wouldn't want you to not feel like you can share. Maybe better if you find some bump buddies you'll have more in common with


----------



## so_anxious

I'm sorry to hear that Helen. I would have been very sensitive with you as I have a very close friend that has been trying for 3 years now and has had failed IVFs as well. So, I always try to be very empathetic and sensitive to hear, but I do understand that it would be very difficult for you. 

So, I wish you all the best and I hope you get your BFP soon. When you do, please look me up and we can continue to chat. Okie dokie. :hugs:

Good luck!!
Monique


----------

